# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Μη παίρνετε ψυχοφάρμακα -υπαρχει λύση !

## fot1109

Καλήσπερα σε όλους (όλες)! Δεν θα πω πολλά -για το προβλημα μου ,απλά το 2010 ήταν λιγο άσχημο λογω κάποιας αγχώδους διαταραχής που οδήγησε σε αυπνιες -οι οποιες με κανανε κουρελι...
Δοκίμασα διάφορα απο "ειδικούς" όπως καποια αγχολυτικά , και καποια αντικαταθλιπτικά με υπνωτικη δραση.
Αυτό που παρατηρούσα καθε φορά ηταν ,οτι ενω με ψιλοβοηθαγανε στο αγχος , μεσα σε λιγες μερες με κάνανε χάλια ,ετσι ωστέ ακομα και τα οποια οφελη ειχα ,χάνονταν λογω του οτι αυτο που ενιωθα απειχε αρκετα απο το φυσιολογικο το οποιο ξερω πως ειναι για τον εαυτο μου.
Για να μη μακρηγορώ ,απλά θελω να αναφερω ενα σκευασμα -συμπληρωμα διατροφης ,το οποιο μου αλλαξε μεσα σε 2-3 μερες τη χημεια του εγκεφαλου μου ,ετσι ωστε αυτος ο γα..μενος fight or fly μηχανισμος με καποιο μαγικό τροπο επιτελούς σταματησε -και νομιζω οτι δεν εχει να κανεί με υποβολη ,γιατι αυτο το διαστημα δοκιμασα πανω απο 20 σκευασματα -συμπληρωματα διατροφης που κανουν υποτιθεται δουλεια ,με ελαχιστη αποτελεσματικοτητα δυστυχως.
Το σκευασμα ειναι το S-control της Ηankinttukku(Φινλανδικη ) -και το ΜΑΓΙΚΟ συστατικο ειναι το lactium -το οποιο ουσιαστικα ειναι 150 mg βιοενεργων πεπτιδιων υδρολυμενης καζεινης γαλακτος (ΑS1 Casein Peptide).
Eπειδη μεσα σε 2 μερες μου ελλατωσε τον fight or fly μηχανισμο τοσο αποδοτικα και φυσικα ,οσο κανενα xanax δεν μου τον ειχε μειωσει ,θα'θελα πραγματικα να το αναφερω γιατι ξερω τι θα πει ταλαιπωρια απο αγχος...
Επισης αναφερω οτι ενω εχει μεγαλη κατευναστικη δραση δεν σε ριχνει ξερο για υπνο ,αλλα οταν κοιμασαι δεν κανεις τον γνωστο διακεκομενο υπνο με το ξυπνημα μεσα στον εκνευρισμο , αλλα κατι γινεται και ξυπνας νιωθοντας οτι εχεις κοιμηθει νορμαλ.
Συν το οτι μεσα σε 2-3 μερες μου εξαφανισε τελειως οτιδηποτε καταθλιπτικο συμπτωμα ενιωθα και αρχισα να νιωθω πολυ καλα.
Τωρα αν ολα αυτα που λεω ακουγονται διαφημιση ή καποιοι σκεφτονται τι μας λεει παλι αυτος ,σκεφτειτε οτι το τελευταιο 6 μηνο εχω παρει βαλεριανα zizifus spinosa, magnolia bark ,5HTP ,L-Theiamine -St.John's Wort ,Ω3 λιπαρα , και αλλες 6-7 φορμουλες που υποσχονται οτι αυτες ειναι το real thing στο αγχος. 
Ε λοιπον παιδες το real thing ειναι το Lactium και θελω να το μαθετε οσο πιο πολλοι γινετε ,για να σταματησει η καταστροφη που γινεται απο τους ψυχιατρους και απο ΟΛΑ τα φαρμακα.
Συγγνωμη για τη πολυλογια ,αλλα θελω να πιστευω οτι οποιος εχει βασανιστει τοσο απο το αγχος, δεν του ειναι τοσο κοπος να διαβασει μερικες γραμμες παραπανω προκειμενου να βοηθηθει πραγματικα.

Παραθετω link : 

http://www.paxilprogress.org/forums/showthread.php?t=27276

Eπισης βγαινει και απο το Aγγλικο καταστημα Boots με ονομα νομιζω equilibrium. 
Tσεκαρετε τε το και αυτο.

----------


## dora-agxos

μηπως να παιρναμε τα βουνα?

----------


## Θεοφανία

Φίλε.....μπορεί αυτό το σκεύασμα να ειναι μαγικο για σένα, αλλά σε κάποιον άλλο να κάνει κακό. Και αν δεν είναι διαφήμιση αυτό που κάνεις, είναι σίγουρα πολύ επιπόλαιο και απαγορευεται από τους όρους χρήσης.

----------


## fot1109

Αν θεωρηθει επιπολαιο το οτι θελω να βοηθησω οσο πιο πολλους μπορω να βγουν απο το φαυλο κυκλο των ψυχοφαρμακων τοτε καλη μου ,ναι ειμαι επιπολαιος.
Δεν αναφερω καποιο επικινδυνο τοξικο σκευασμα -μιλαμε για πεπτιδια υδρολυμενης καζεινης γαλακτος.
Αν δεν σου δουλεψει δεν θα σου κανει τιποτα κακο -τα αντικαταθλιπτικα ομως και τα αγχολυτικα ξερεις τι κανουν ; -και ποσο αλλιοωνουν τη χημεια ενος εγκεφαλου ;
Φιλικα για μια ακομα φορα λεω : δεν κανω διαφημιση!

----------


## dora-agxos

μιλαμε για πεπτιδια υδρολυμενης καζεινης γαλακτος....

ησουν σαφεστατος!

αυτα τα πεπτιδια της υδρολυμενης της καζεινης του γαλακτος!

?

----------


## fot1109

Εγω το αναφερω -απο εδω και περα καντε μονοι την ερευνα σας στο νετ.
Μου φαινεται απιστευτο απλα που παιρνουμε ενα σωρο δηλητηρια που μας δινουν ανθρωποι αγνωστοι ,μονο και μονο επειδη η κοινωνια μας τους θεωρει επιστημονες .
Ο μονος που μπορει να μας βοηθησει ειμαστε εμεις οι ιδιοι με γνωση και ψαξιμο .
Αφου εισαι εδω μεσα (στο νετ) αντι να κλαιγεσαι και να λες ποσο ασχημα νιωθεις ,και ποσο ασχημα σε εκανε να νιωσεις ενα δηλητηριο που σου εδωσε ενας τυπος (που σπουδασε ψυχιατρικη μονο και μονο για να βελτιωσει τη δικια του κατασταση -γιατι σε αντιθεση με μας απο μικρος ειχε λαλεψει) , ψαξε και που ξερεις ...μπορει να βρεις..

----------


## keep_walking

Ειναι για πασα νοσο?

Εσυ ειχες κατι αυπνιες που σε κανανε κουρελι λογω αγχωδους οκ.

Αλλος μπορει να εχει...αλλα , αγχος...αγχος μια λεξη ειναι το εχουν ολοι , αλλα εχω με εχω εχει διαφορα.

----------


## Θεοφανία

Το ίδιο ακριβώς επιχείρημα όμως μπορεί να έχει κάποιος και για σένα και όσα γράφεις.
Για να το συνοψίσουμε.
Υπάρχουν άνθρωποι εδώ μέσα που αν δεν πάρουν τα φάρμακα τους ζουν μια κόλαση, άλλοι που μπορεί να χαθούν κλπ κλπ.
Το να τους προτρέπεις να τα αντικαταστήσουν με ένα σκεύασμα, συνεχίζω να υποστηρίζω πως ειοναι το λιγότερο επιπόλαιο.

----------


## fot1109

A εμπαινες στο κοπο να τσεκαρεις το λινκ που εδωσα γραφει για κατι παλληκαρια που πασχιζουν εδω και πενταετιες να κοψουν τα κατα τα αλλα μη εθιστικα αντικαταθλιπτικα , οπως το paxil -SEROXAT στην ελλαδα ,και δεν μπορουν .
Αν υπηρχε καποιο υποκαταστατο το οποιο δεν κανει παρενεργειες και δεν εθιζει γιατι ειναι φυσικο ,γιατι να μη το μαθουν ΟΛΟΙ εδω μεσα?
και οσο για το κοψιμο κανεις δεν ειπε μαχαιρι -ολα θελουν τον τροπο τους.
Αλλα δε το συστηνω για τους τυπους που εχουν λιγο αγχος -παιρνουν μια αγωγη και επειδη ειναι ευκολη η υποθεση τους σε 2-3 μηνες ειναι οκ.
Το προτεινω για τα ατομα που εχουν κολλησει εδω και χρονια σε ενα φαυλο κυκλο -μου δωσε το Χ ο ψυχιατρος μου αλλα εγινα χειροτερα, και τωρα παιρνω το Υ και τωρα παρουσιασα και αυτο το συμπτωμα και αντε να δουμε..
Η ψυχοσωματικη υγεια ειναι ενα τρομερα πολυπλοκο θεμα αλλα μια παρατηρηση εχω κανει οσο καιρο ταλαιπωρουμαι : OΛΑ ειναι θεμα κολληματος καποιας βελονας -να το πω λαικα-(ενα πραγμα οπως το : το 2000 ερωτευτηκα την ευριδικη και αυτη με εφτυσε και επι 11 χρονια τη σκεφτομαι και δεν την εχω ξεπερασει ακομα -αν καταλαβαινεις τι θελω να πω)
Aυτο το κολλημα γινεται μερος της ζωης μας και επηρεαζει τη βιοχημεια του εγκεφαλου μας -σε μερικες περιπτωσεις βεβαια και η ιδια η κληρονομικα γκαντεμικη βιοχημεια μας μας κανει να κολλαμε.
Ετσι εννοειται οτι οποιαδηποτε ουσια μας κανει να ξεκολλησουμε χημικα ειναι σωστη αρκει να εχει τα παρακατω 2 χαρακτηριστικα:
1) Να μην ειναι εθιστικη -δηλ. αν την κοβουμε να μη γινομαστε 2 φορες χειροτερα απο τοτε που την αρχισαμε και
2) Να μην κανει ζημια αλλου που δεν την παιρνουμε χαμπαρι αμεσως (οπως πολλες ουσιες που ανεβαζουν την σεροτονινη αλλα ταυτοχρονα χαλαει τη ντοπαμινη και να τα τρεμουλα και τα παρτσακλά)

Τελος σημειωνω μια σημαντικη συνειδητοποιηση οσων εχουν την επιγνωση να βλεπουν ορθα : 

Ποια απο ολα τα κατασκευασματα του ανθρωπου (ειδικα μετα το 1925) ειναι σε απολυτη αρμονια με τη φυση και ποια δεν εχουν καποια στιγμη μεταβληθει απο σωτηριες εφευρεσεις σε παραγοντες προκλησεις χειροτερων προβληματων απο αυτα που υποτιθεται επιλυουν; [Mε μοναδικη εξαιρεση το σωτηριο οζον του θεου Δοκτωρος Φικιωρη  :Big Grin:  ]

----------


## wakeup

φοτ λες πος σου εκανε τεραστια αλλαγη σε 2 μερες...ποσο θα κρατησει αυτη η αλλαγη?ποσο καιρο πρεπει να το πινεις???

----------


## ΜΕΘ

Όταν λες ότι το S-control δεν εθίζει εννοείς ότι θα το πάρεις μια φορά και το άγχος θα σου φύγει για πάντα ; Αν πρέπει να το παίρνεις συνέχεια για να μην έχεις άγχος τότε το βρίσκω το ίδιο εθιστικό με τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## fot1109

Μεχρι να νιωσεις πολυ καλα υποθετω -το καταπληκτικο οπως ανεφερα πριν ειναι οτι με 2-3 μερες με εκανε να νιωσω πολυ καλα οσον αφορα καταθλιψη που ειχα και αγχωδη συναισθηματα. Τωρα το lactium βεβαια δεν ειναι tavor δυστυχως να το παρεις και να ξεραθεις -απλα σε χαλαρωνει αρκετα ,ωστε αν σε παρει ο υπνος δεν θα ξυπνας καθε 1 ωρα.
Και αυτο που παρατηρησα εγω ειναι οτι την αλλη μερα η καταθλιψη φινιτο! Αυτο δεν ξερω πως εξηγειται αλλα ειναι ετσι ,και δε νομιζω οτι περναω φαση πλασεμπο ,γιατι εχω δοκιμασει διαφορα που δεν κανανε τιποτα και ειχα χασει τη εμπιστοσυνη μου στα φυσικα καπως.
Παντως ειδα πολυαριθμες ερευνες (για τους κακοπιστους) που το συγκρινανε με τις βενζοδιαπινες -μαλιστα καπου ειδα και μια που το θεωρουσε καλυτερο απο καποιο αγχολυτικο χημικο.
Anyway ψαχτε παιδες και κορασιδες -τι ξερω και εγω απο αυτα ; -ουτε ενα PHD απο το Χαρβαρδειο Ιδρυμα στην ψυχοφαρμακολογια δεν εχω ο φουκαριαρης...

----------


## ΜΕΘ

Έψαξα για έρευνες και δεν βρήκα τίποτα. Έχεις link ;

----------


## NikosD.

fot1109,
καταλαβαίνω τον ενθουσιασμό σου,
καταλαβαίνω τη διάθεση σου να δώσεις τα φώτα σου σε όσους αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα,
όμως αυτό που κάνεις δεν ειναι απλώς επιπόλαιο όπως ειπώθηκε παραπάνω, είναι άκρως επικίνδυνο.

Υπάρχουν τουλάχιστον 7 διαταραχές άγχους, μερικές διαταραχές διάθεσης, άλλες συμπεριφοράς, ψυχώσεις, διαταραχές προσωπικότητας και ένα σωρό διαταραχές μη συγκεκριμένα προσδιοριζόμενες.
Το \'φαρμακο\' πανάκεια που προτείνεις, όταν μελετηθεί καλά, όταν περάσουν χρόνια έρευνας, όταν αποδειχθεί ότι βοηθά όλο τον κόσμο τον οποίο προτρέπεις να το δοκιμάσει, τότε θα μπορέσουμε να χαιρετήσουμε τον ενθουσιασμό σου και το μήνυμα σου.

Ως, τότε, διάβασε τους όρους χρήσης του e-psychology και επέστρεψε στη συζήτηση λιγότερο αφοριστικός.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## fot1109

Φιλε ΜΕΘ η πλακα ειναι οτι πηρα 2-3 μερες -μου κανε μια μεγαλη αλλαγη και τωρα εχω να παρω 2 μερες -το βραδυ βεβαια παλι δυσκολευομαι στην ελευση του υπνου αλλα οταν κοιμαμαι τελικα ξυπναω χωρις την υπερενταση που ειχα επι 6 τουλαχιστον μηνες καθε φορα που ξυπναγα.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι ακομα και 5-6 ωρες να κοιμηθω ΔΕΝ νιωθω πολλα απο τα απαισια συμπτωματα που ειχα οπως : μια εσωτερικη τρεμουλα οταν κουραζομουν , συνεχη χασμουρητα , μεγαλη κουραση και ατονια ,ψιλοκαταθλιψη κτλ
Το θεμα ειναι οτι ενιωσα οτι μου εκανε κατι στο μηχανισμο f ight or fly -να μην πω οτι τον σταματησε τελειως , αλλα σιγουρα του αλλαξε τα φωτα !  :Smile:

----------


## fot1109

Φιλε Νικο Ντ. ολα αυτα ειναι παρλαπιπες των ακρως επικινδυνων ψυχιατρων που δινουν σε μικρα παιδια atarax για να κοιμηθουν .
Πιστεψε με οτι ειμαστε το μοναδικο ον σε αυτη τη κωλογειτονια του συμπαντος που βαζουμε ετικετες και ταμπελες στους ομοιους μας.
Δεν προτεινω ουτως ή αλλως σε καμια περιπτωση καποιος ο οποιος βλεπει βελτιωση με κατι να το κοψει.
Αυτα που λεω απευθυνονται σε αυτους που εχουν νιωσει απο ενστικτο ,οπως εγω ,οτι ολα τα χημικα φαρμακα ειναι ακρως επικινδυνα ειδικα οταν απευθυνονται στο απιστευτα ευαισθητο και πολυπλοκο χημικο συστημα του ανθρωπινου εγκεφαλου .
Σε αυτους που βλεπυν οτι μερα με τη μερα χανουν τη μπαλλα ολο και χειροτερα ,ενω ο γιατρος τους παιζει με το μυαλο τους οπως ενας πιθηκος μπροστα σε ενα core I7.
Δεν προτρεπω με τιποτα κανενα να σταματησει κατι που τον κανει να βελτιωνεται -απλα εχω μια υποψια οτι αυτη η βελτιωση σε μερικες περιπτωσεις γυρναει μπουμερανγκ μετα απο λιγο.

----------


## shifter

fot1109 είχες πανικούς;Η μόνο πρόβλημα ύπνου.Πάντος μπράβο σου για την πρόταση ίσως βοηθήσει μερικούς απο μάς.

Αν και οκ τώρα που το βλέπω μου φαίνεται για light καταστάσεις με απλό άγχος και όχι πανικούς.

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by fot1109_
> Μου φαινεται απιστευτο απλα που παιρνουμε ενα σωρο δηλητηρια που μας δινουν ανθρωποι αγνωστοι ,μονο και μονο επειδη η κοινωνια μας τους θεωρει επιστημονες .
> Ο μονος που μπορει να μας βοηθησει ειμαστε εμεις οι ιδιοι με γνωση και ψαξιμο .


Λοιπόν fot1109, 
δηλητήρια----&gt;φάρμακα
άνθρωποι άγνωστοι----&gt;γιατροί
η κοινωνία τους θεωροί επιστήμονες-----&gt;είναι επιστήμονες
αν έχεις αμφιβολία το συζητάμε.

Τώρα,δε μπορώ να καταλάβω ακόμη μια φορά γιατί είναι δύσκολη η κατανόηση της ψυχικής ασθένειας σαν ασθένεια.Το έχω γράψει πολλές φορές,επειδή δε φαίνεται?
Που ζούμε?Ευτυχώς στο 2010 όπου η επιστήμη της ψυχιατρικής έκανε άλματα απ\'τις εποχές που μέναν αβοήθητοι οι άνθρωποι με ψυχικές ασθένειες.Φυσικά θα υπάρχουν ακόμη και ασθένειες με δυσκολία στη θεραπεία όπως ακριβώς και στα σωματικά προβλήματα αλλά είναι αυτός λόγος να αμφισβητίσουμε την επιστήμη και να ψάχνουμε από μόνοι μας?
Συμφωνώ απόλυτα στη γνώση.Καθώς και στο ψάξιμο γενικότερα αλλά χωρίς τον αποκλεισμό της επιστήμης.

Πιστεύω πως έχοντας μια εμπειρία όπως γράφεις σ\'αυτά τα θέματα από μόνος σου θα έπρεπε να είσαι πιο επιφυλακτικός.Τι σιγουριά είναι αυτή?
Αν είχε βρεθεί το σούπερ φάρμακο μην ανησυχείς θα το ξέραμε ήδη υποθέτω.
Θα μπορούσες να γράψεις την εμπειρία σου,που για σένα λειτούργησε καλά και είναι ευχάριστο αλλά τι προτροπή και σιγουριά είναι αυτή!!!!!!

Αυτό που κάνεις είναι επικύνδυνο.
(Και το κακό είναι πως δεν έχεις και γνώσεις..απλά κάπου διάβασες πως είναι φυτικό και τέλος,ακίνδυνο...)

----------


## John11

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> fot1109,
> καταλαβαίνω τον ενθουσιασμό σου,
> καταλαβαίνω τη διάθεση σου να δώσεις τα φώτα σου σε όσους αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα,


Θα συμφωνήσω με τον ενθουσιασμό. Ο ενθουσιασμός δεν είναι καλός οδηγός. Για το σκεύασμα που συζητήθηκε διάβασα αυτό:
http://www.greatplainslaboratory.com/home/eng/peptide.asp
http://www.drbratt.com/files/Gluten_%20and_%20Casein_%20Peptide_%20Test.doc

σε αυτό διαβάζω:
\"The peptides from gluten and casein are important because the react with opiate receptors in the brain, thus mimicking the effects of opiate drugs like heroin and morphine. These compounds have been shown to react with areas of the brain such as the temporal lobes, which are involved in speech and auditory integration.\"

\"... έτσι μιμούμενο τα αποτελέσματα των οπιούχων ουσιών όπως η ηρωίνη και η μορφίνη\".


&gt; τοσο αποδοτικα και φυσικα ,οσο κανενα xanax δεν μου τον ειχε μειωσει ,θα\'θελα 
&gt; πραγματικα να το αναφερω γιατι ξερω τι θα πει ταλαιπωρια απο αγχος...

Με βάση τα παραπάνω ίσως γι\' αυτό να είναι η απόδοσή του τόσο καλή... Οστόσο, είμαι πάντα σκεπτικιστής τόσο για την αποτελεσματικότητα όσο και για την μη αποτελεσματικότητα, και φυσικά δεν έχω γνώση.

Σημείωση, πολλές φορές ακούω τις εκφράσεις \"είναι φυσικό προϊόν\", \"είναι φυτικό προϊόν\". Και το χασισάκι φυσικό και φυτικό προϊόν είναι... Και αν καταλαβαίνω καλά, τα περισσότερα φάρμακα από φυσικές πρώτες ύλες παράγονται.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by fot1109_
> Φιλε Νικο Ντ. ολα αυτα ειναι παρλαπιπες των ακρως επικινδυνων ψυχιατρων που δινουν σε μικρα παιδια atarax για να κοιμηθουν .
> Πιστεψε με οτι ειμαστε το μοναδικο ον σε αυτη τη κωλογειτονια του συμπαντος που βαζουμε ετικετες και ταμπελες στους ομοιους μας.
> Δεν προτεινω ουτως ή αλλως σε καμια περιπτωση καποιος ο οποιος βλεπει βελτιωση με κατι να το κοψει.
> Αυτα που λεω απευθυνονται σε αυτους που εχουν νιωσει απο ενστικτο ,οπως εγω ,οτι ολα τα χημικα φαρμακα ειναι ακρως επικινδυνα ειδικα οταν απευθυνονται στο απιστευτα ευαισθητο και πολυπλοκο χημικο συστημα του ανθρωπινου εγκεφαλου .
> Σε αυτους που βλεπυν οτι μερα με τη μερα χανουν τη μπαλλα ολο και χειροτερα ,ενω ο γιατρος τους παιζει με το μυαλο τους οπως ενας πιθηκος μπροστα σε ενα core I7.
> Δεν προτρεπω με τιποτα κανενα να σταματησει κατι που τον κανει να βελτιωνεται -απλα εχω μια υποψια οτι αυτη η βελτιωση σε μερικες περιπτωσεις γυρναει μπουμερανγκ μετα απο λιγο.




fot1109 , δεν ξέρω αν εσένα σε παράτησε η ευριδίκη, αλλά θα ήθελα να σου πω ότι εδώ μέσα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που πάσχουν από ασθένειες του τύπου : όταν δεν ακολουθήσω την αγωγή μου, ξεφεύγει το μυαλό μου...
χάνω την επαφή με την πραγματικότητα...
πέφτω μέσα σε μαύρη τρύπα και αδυνατώ να σκαρφαλώσω και να φτάσω στην επιφάνεια...
έχω παραισθήσεις οπτικές, ακουστικές...
παρουσιάζω ακραία συμπεριφορά και ενδέχεται να βλάψω τον ευατό μου ή τους άλλους...
είμαι εξαρτημένος/η από διάφορες ουσίες...

μήπως να το έβλεπες και λίγο διαφορετικά το πράγμα...
κάποιοι δεν έχουν ένα απλό άγχος.
πάσχουν από δυσίατες ή ανίατες ασθένειες.
φιλικά.

----------


## shifter

Ρε arktos στό άγχος/φοβίες το γραψε το παλικάρι.Ξέρει τι λέει.Δέν μιλάει για ανθρώπους που έχουν άλλου είδους προβλήματα.Μην πέσουμε να τον φάμε επειδή έκανε τον κόπο να προτείνει και αυτός μια λύση.

Και όντως τα αντικαταθλιπτικά είναι μια μεγάλη βιομηχανία χωρίς ιδιαίτερα αποτελέσματα σε ότι αφορά το άγχος.Μπορεί στην κατάθλιψη να κάνουν θαύματα,αλλά στο άγχος τα αποτελέσματα δέν είναι αυτά που θα θέλαμε.

Και όσο αναφορά την λέξη επιστήμονας.Επιστήμονας είναι αυτός που φέρνει αποτελέσματα.Αν πάς σε εναν γιατρό και σε φορτώσει με 2 χάπια για να σέρνεσαι απλά, αυτός δέν είναι επιστήμονας.Αυτά τα ξέρετε και καλύτερα απο μένα μερικοί εδώ μέσα.Και αν δεν τα περάσατε τουλάχιστον δείτε τι περνάνε οι άλλοι.

----------


## fot1109

Oi αυπνιες φερνουν αγχος και σταδιακα καταθλιψη -ολα αυτα ειναι αλληλενδετα -Δεν το προτεινω μονο για το αγχος αλλα και για την καταθλιψη. Μου την εξαφανισε και αυτην.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι δουλευει απιθανα στο κατεβασμα της κορτιζολης που αυτη μαλλον ευθυνεται για πολλες πτυχες του μηχανισμου φf or f που κληρονομησαμε απο τα ερπετα.

----------


## arktos

> _Originally posted by shifter_
> Και αν δεν τα περάσατε τουλάχιστον δείτε τι περνάνε οι άλλοι.



ακριβώς.
οπότε ας μιλήσει μόνο για τον ευατό του.
οκ πήρε ένα φυτικό προϊόν και είδε καλό.

τα υπόλοιπα είναι προσωπική του άποψη.
αν αυτός παιδεύτηκε από ψυχίατρους , αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως συνέβη με όλους μας.

έτσι για την ιστορία: ποτέ δεν δυσκολεύτηκα να κόψω ένα φάρμακο.
δεν υποστήριξα όμως πως είναι εύκολο για τον καθένα.

αν δεν τα πέρασα , ας δω τί περνάνε οι άλλοι...

----------


## fot1109

Ti θα πει ρε παιδια να μιλησω για τον εαυτο μου? Γιατι τα φαρμακια που δινουν οι γιατροι δεν δρουν διαφορετικα στον καθενα? 
Εμενα αυτο που με νοιαζει ειναι να το διαβασουν 500 ατομα που βασανιζονται και να νιωσουν καλα εστω και τα 10. 
Γιατι κατα τη γνωμη μου το αγχος και οι φοβιες και ολα αυτα ,εννοειται οτι ξεκινουν απο τη ψυχη ,αν εχεις μια καλη χημεια στον εγκεφαλακο σου ομως δεν θα σε γονατισουν.
Το ιδιο ερεθισμα που σε ενα υγιη εγκεφαλο θα του προκαλεσει μια αμυδρη δυσφορια ,σε ενα χαλασμενο νευροδιαβιβαστικα εγκεφαλο θα του αλλαξει τα φωτα!
Αρα δεν μας απασχολει πως δημιουργηθηκανε τα προβληματα μας -παρολο που ξερουμε οτι εμεις οι ιδιοι με τις θεωρησεις μας ,με τα πιστευω μας και με τις υποβολες μας ουσιαστικα τα φτιαξαμε- μας νοιαζει μονο οτι με ενα μικρο κλικ στη χημεια μπορουμε να δουμε παλι τη μπαλλα ---&gt; και αυτο το κλικ ρε παιδια δε μου το κανε ουτε το xanax ουτε το remeron ουτε το trittico -ολα καπως δουλεψανε αλλα με το μεσοβεζικο τροπο μιας ημιτελους ανθρωπινης εφευρεσης και στο τελος με αφησανε πολυ χειροτερα με τους ταλαιπωρους νευρομεταβιβαστες μου μια ανακατωσουρα..
Ενω με αυτο που προτεινω πρωτη φορα ενιωσα ο εαυτος μου παλι -και αν ειμαι κωλοφαρδος και δουλευει ετσι μονο στο 10% τοτε εστω θα χαρω να βοηθηθουν εδω μεσα εστω και 50 ατομα απο τα 500 που το διαβασανε .

----------


## tonia_dia

Εγώ fott1109 δεν θα πάρω θέση για το αν ειναι καλύτερο ή οχι απο τα αντικαταθληπτικα ή αγχολυτικα- υπνωτικά.Και αυτό γιατι δεν έχω ακολουθήσει αγωγή ποτε με αυτα τα φάρμακα( τα φοβάμαι τρομερά δεν ξερω γιατί αλλα φοβάμαι.).
εχω παρει βέβαια περιστασιακα σε πριόδουσ μεγάλου αγχουσ κάποια και πλέον νομίζω ότι βρήκα τι με βοθάει οπότε όταν έχω ,μεγάλο αγχοσ το παίρνω.Τεσπα.
Αυτό που θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω είναι το αν είσαι απόλυτα σίγουροσ ότι είναι ασφαλέσ το συγκεκριμένο σκεύασμα.Αν είναι π.χ. μη τοξικό , αν δεν προκαλεί τερατογέννεση σε μια πιθανη εγκυμοσύνη κ αν μακροπρόθεσμα δεν προκαλέσει παρενέργειεσ. Το λέω αυτό γιατί στο όνομα του φυτικού προϊόντοσ βαφτίζονται όλα πιο ασφαλή από τα χημικά.Πολυ σωστα έγραψε καποιοσ πιο πάνω ότι κ το χασισ που είναι φυτικό προϊόν δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και σφαλέσ.Επίσης ή φύση εχει ενα σωρό τοξικά-δηλητηριώδη βότανα .

----------


## fot1109

> _Originally posted by tonia_dia_
> Εγώ fott1109 δεν θα πάρω θέση για το αν ειναι καλύτερο ή οχι απο τα αντικαταθληπτικα ή αγχολυτικα- υπνωτικά.Και αυτό γιατι δεν έχω ακολουθήσει αγωγή ποτε με αυτα τα φάρμακα( τα φοβάμαι τρομερά δεν ξερω γιατί αλλα φοβάμαι.).
> εχω παρει βέβαια περιστασιακα σε πριόδουσ μεγάλου αγχουσ κάποια και πλέον νομίζω ότι βρήκα τι με βοθάει οπότε όταν έχω ,μεγάλο αγχοσ το παίρνω.Τεσπα.
> Αυτό που θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω είναι το αν είσαι απόλυτα σίγουροσ ότι είναι ασφαλέσ το συγκεκριμένο σκεύασμα.Αν είναι π.χ. μη τοξικό , αν δεν προκαλεί τερατογέννεση σε μια πιθανη εγκυμοσύνη κ αν μακροπρόθεσμα δεν προκαλέσει παρενέργειεσ. Το λέω αυτό γιατί στο όνομα του φυτικού προϊόντοσ βαφτίζονται όλα πιο ασφαλή από τα χημικά.Πολυ σωστα έγραψε καποιοσ πιο πάνω ότι κ το χασισ που είναι φυτικό προϊόν δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και σφαλέσ.Επίσης ή φύση εχει ενα σωρό τοξικά-δηλητηριώδη βότανα .


 To ολο θεμα εχει ξεκινησει εδω και 10 χρονια. Μαλιστα καπου ειδα οτι το 2004 ειχε παρει το βραβειο του καλυτερου φυσ. συμπληρωματος απο καποιο οργανισμο.
Τωρα αν σκεφτεις τα κερδη της βιομηχανιας αντικαταθλιπτικων -αγχολυτικων μαλλον θα καταλαβεις γιατι δεν το εχεις ακουσει ακομα...
Στο θεμα της επικινδυνοτητας απλα να αναφερω οτι ολα ξεκινησαν απο το μητρικο γαλα και απο την αμεσα κατευναστικη επιδραση που ειχε στα βρεφη που ηταν ευερεθιστα.
Μετα απο πολλα χρονια βρηκαν οτι ο κυριος παραγοντας ηταν αυτο το αs1 πεπτιδιο καζεινης οποτε το συμπυκνωσανε σε χαπι και τωρα με 150mg απο αυτο χαλαρωνουνε τα μεγαλα αγχωδη μωρα..
Οσο για παρενεργειες δε βρηκα καπου ουτε μια συν το οτι ενω προτεινετε σαν δοση μονο 1 καπου διαβασα οτι ειναι ασφαλες και σε μεγαλυτερη δοση.
Η μονη παρενεργεια που εχω παρατηρησει τωρα εγω προσωπικα ειναι οταν σηκωνεσαι το πρωι για μερικες μερες νιωθεις αυτη τη χαλαρωση οπως οταν ξυπνας απο μεσημεριανο υπνο ,αλλα πιο ελαφρια.
Σε σχεση τωρα με τις απιθανες παρενεργειες που εχουν τα φαρμακα ,εκ των οποιων η σημαντικοτερη που δε μας το λενε ειναι οτι τα αγχολυτικα και τα υπναγωγα προκαλουν καταθλιψη (δες stilnox -sonata και ψαξτε για τις αμεσες θανατηφορες τους παρενεργειες που ειναι αυτοκτονικος ιδεασμος μετα απο χρηση μερικων ημερων μονο) , μου φαινεται οτι τουτο εδω ειναι απλα γαλατακι...  :Smile:

----------


## Φούλα

Ενδιαφέρον αυτό που γράφεις για το Lactium, fot1109. 

Ψάχτικα για αρκετή ώρα τώρα στο Google γι\' αυτό και διάβασα ότι δεν πρέπει να λαμβάνονται όμως απο άτομα που πάσχουνε απο κατάθλιψη! Το γράφει στην παρακάτω σελίδα...

http://www.vita.gr/html/ent/121/ent.10121.asp?mid=1

----------


## fot1109

> _Originally posted by Φούλα_
> Ενδιαφέρον αυτό που γράφεις για το Lactium, fot1109. 
> 
> Ψάχτικα για αρκετή ώρα τώρα στο Google γι\' αυτό και διάβασα ότι δεν πρέπει να λαμβάνονται όμως απο άτομα που πάσχουνε απο κατάθλιψη! Το γράφει στην παρακάτω σελίδα...
> 
> http://www.vita.gr/html/ent/121/ent.10121.asp?mid=1


 Εμενα παντως μου την εξαφανισε σε 2 μερες! Δεν ξερω τι λεει το vita αλλα εκει νομιζω ειναι η δυναμη του -στο οτι μαζι με το αγχος σου χτυπα την καταθλιψη (ισως γιατι ειναι εξαρτωμενα :Wink: 
Οπως και να \'χει ,δε νομιζω οτι το να νιωσεις καλυτερα ,επειδη σταματα ο μηχανισμος του αγχους ,μπορει να οδηγησει σε χειροτερευση της καταθλιψης. 
Παντως το μεγαλυτερο ποσοστο οσων εχουν καταθλιψη δε κοιμουνται καλα ,οποτε αν το lactium σου κανει πιο βαθυ υπνο ,τοτε μονο να ωφελησει μπορει στην καταθλιψη.
Απ\'οτι ειδα στο κεντρικο site tης Ingredia παντως δεν αναφερει πουθενα οτι αντενδεικνυται στην καταθλιψη.
Αντιθετως λεει οτι στο θεμα της διαθεσης η βελτιωση ειναι 74% 
Δεστε και μονοι σας στο pdf poy dinei h etairia :

http://www.ingredia-nutritional.com/uk/ingredia-actualities/documentation1.html?doc_id=105

----------


## Lou!

ολη αυτη η ιστορια με τις \"φυσικες\"ουσιες κ τις \"χημικες\" ουσιες νομιζω οτι εμπεριεχει μια παρεξηγηση.

κατα αρχην απο οσο μπορω να θυμηθω απο τους ορισμους της χημειας λυκειου που καναμε, δεν υπαρχει ορος \"φυσικη\" ουσια. υπαρχουν δυο ειδη στοιχειωδων δομων απο τα οποια αποτελουνται ολα τα υλικα του πλανητη, κ αυτα ειναι: τα *στοιχεια* (ουσιες που το μοριο τους αποτελειται απο ατομα που προερχονται απο ενα κ μονο στοιχειο, πχ οξυγονο, υδρογονο, νατριο) κ οι *χημικες ενωσεις* (ολες εκεινες οι ουσιες που το μοριο τους αποτελειται απο ατομα απο δυο τουλαχιστον στοιχεια, πχ αιθανολη, μεθανιο, νερο κλπ).

τωρα, υπαρχουν ουσιες που μπορουμε να τις παρουμε με φυσικες μεθοδους κατευθειαν απο τη φυση, (πχ νερο, το αλατι οταν εξατμιζεται το θαλασσινο νερο), χωρις καποια χημικη αντιδραση,

ουσιες που μπορουμε να τις παρουμε ειτε απο τη φυση, ειτε να τις παρασκευασουμε στο εργαστηριο, (ξεκιναμε απο αλλες ουσιες κ με καποια/ες χημικες αντιδρασεις καταληγουμε να παρουμε την ταδε ουσια), (υποθετω, δεν ειμαι κ χημικος, λεω για παραδειγμα το νερο)

κ ουσιες τις οποιες φτιαξαμε στο εργαστηριο (κ -υποθετω- δεν υπαρχει ακριβως ολοιδιο το μοριο τους στη φυση).

οποτε ολα χημικες ενωσεις ειναι, απλα καποιες τα παιρνουμε ετοιμα απο τη φυση, ενω καποια αλλα τα φτιαχνουμε στο εργαστηριο/εργοστασιο.

τωρα για το αν καποια ουσια θα κανει περισσοτερο κακο παρα καλο σε καποιον, αυτο δε νομιζω οτι εχει ιδιαιτερα να κανει με το αν την πηραμε με φυσικη μεθοδο, η αν την φτιαξαμε με χημικη μεθοδο.

εχει να κανει με την ουσια καθεαυτη, με τη δοση, με τον οργανισμο κ με 1000 αλλους παραγοντες που δε μου ερχεται στο μυαλο να αναπτυξω.

υπαρχουν θαυμασια στη φυση φυσικοτατες ουσιες οι οποιες ειναι επικινδυνα δηλητηρια (πχ στα δηλητηριωδη μανιταρια η το δηλητηριο των φιδιων)
υπαρχουν ουσιες που στη σωστη δοση θεραπευουν καποιο συμπτωμα κ σε καπως μεγαλυτερη δοση γινονται πολυ επικινδυνες.
υπαρχουν τεχνητες ουσιες που ειναι πολυ ασφαλεις στις σωστες δοσεις.

θυμαμαι καποιον που μου ελεγε \"δεν υπαρχει δηλητηριωδης κ μη δηλητηριωδης ουσια, υπαρχει μονο οριο ανοχης. πχ με το υδροκυανο με πολυ μικρη δοση πεθαινεις, αλλα κ με τη ζαχαρη αν σε ταισω 7 τονους παλι θα πεθανεις!\"

οποτε το ερωτημα θα επρεπε να ειναι οχι αν μια ουσια ειναι τεχνητα φτιαγμενη η παιρνεται με φυσικο τροπο, αλλα αν βοηθαει καποιον στα χ συμπτωματα χωρις να δημιουργει σημαντικες παρενεργειες.

----------


## shifter

Τέσπα τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχεια.Θα το δοκιμάσω και γώ και θα δούμε στο δεύτερο πειραματόζωο τί αποτελέσματα θα φέρει.

Απο που είπαμε το παίρνουμε; Απο φαρμακείο;

Όσο για την μάχη φυγή.Δέν θέλουμε να την εξαφανίσουμε.Γιατί αμα την εξαφανίσουμε δέν παίζει να ζήσουμε για πολύ μίας και δέν θα νιώθουμε κίνδυνο.Απλά θέλουμε να την ρυθμίσουμε να μήν βαράει κάτι άσχετες ώρες που περπατάμε αμέριμνοι στο δρόμο ή βλέπουμε τηλεόραση.

----------


## fot1109

Απολυτα σωστο σε βρισκω Λου αλλα οσον αφορα το θεωρητικο σκελος.
Πρακτικα ομως εχω μια υποψια ,οτι ο ανθρωπος οσο και να προσπαθησει ,δε μπορει να φτιαξει κατι το οποιο να στερειται παρενεργειων -γιατι απλα παει να το παιξει Θεος ενω απ\'οτι ξερω δεν ειναι...
Και εδω ξανατονιζω οτι δε προκειται για βοτανο (εχω δοκιμασει μπολικα απο δαυτα με μηδαμινες θετικες συνεπειες) αλλα για μια συμπυκνωμενη δοση ενος πεπτιδιου του γαλατος.

----------


## fot1109

> _Originally posted by shifter_
> Τέσπα τα πολλά λόγια είναι φτώχεια.Θα το δοκιμάσω και γώ και θα δούμε στο δεύτερο πειραματόζωο τί αποτελέσματα θα φέρει.
> 
> Απο που είπαμε το παίρνουμε; Απο φαρμακείο;
> 
> Όσο για την μάχη φυγή.Δέν θέλουμε να την εξαφανίσουμε.Γιατί αμα την εξαφανίσουμε δέν παίζει να ζήσουμε για πολύ μίας και δέν θα νιώθουμε κίνδυνο.Απλά θέλουμε να την ρυθμίσουμε να μήν βαράει κάτι άσχετες ώρες που περπατάμε αμέριμνοι στο δρόμο ή βλέπουμε τηλεόραση.


Φιλε shifter ελπιζω να σε βοηθησει και σενα. Αν θες στειλε μου pm να σε ενημερωσω που θα το βρεις.

----------


## keep_walking

Υπαρχουν και αλλες λυσεις φυσικα...κανετε μια ερευνα στο ιντερνετ και βρισκεται...100 σκευασματα.
Φυσικα η λογικη ειναι να σας πει καποιος οτι ειναι το \"καλο\" πραγμα , δεν εχει σημασια ποιος ο οποιοσδηποτε.
Σιγα μην ακουσουμε τις γιατρους , τις καταρεμενες φαρμακοβιομηχανιες , τους επιστημονες που ειναι για την κονομα και δεν ξερουν που παν τα τεσσερα και την τεραστια συνομωσια που στηνεται κατα εμας για να θησαυρισουν.

Διακρινεται ειρωνια? Μπααααααααααααααααααααααα αααααααααααααααααα

----------


## fot1109

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Υπαρχουν και αλλες λυσεις φυσικα...κανετε μια ερευνα στο ινερνετ και βρισκεται...100 σκευασματα.
> Φυσικα η λογικη ειναι να σας πει καποιος οτι ειναι το \"καλο\" πραγμα , δεν εχει σημασια ποιος ο οποιοσδηποτε.
> Σιγα μην ακουσουμε τις γιατρους , τις καταρεμενες φαρμακοβιομηχανιες , τους επιστημονες που ειναι για την κονομα και δεν ξερουν που παν τα τεσσερα και την τεραστια συνομωσια που στηνεται κατα εμας για να θησαυρισουν.
> 
> Διακρινεται ειρωνια? Μπααααααααααααααααααααααα αααααααααααααααααα


Οχι δεν προτεινω κανενα αλλο σκευασμα -απλα και μονο αυτο ,γιατι ΜΟΝΟ αυτο μου δουλεψε σε αντιθεση με 20-30 αλλα φυσικα συμπληρωματα που ειναι για τα μπαζα.
Και αν εχεις οποιαδηποτε αμφιβολια απλα δοκιμασε το -και μπορει να γλυτωσεις απ\'οτι δηλητηριο παιρνεις..

----------


## keep_walking

Βρισκεις κατι στραβο στο συλλογισμου μου δεν απαντησες ομως?
Μπαινω που λες ως keep_talking στο φορουμ και λεω να η λυση των προβληματων...(κατι σαν φαρ ουεστ και τα μπουκαλακια φαρμακα των τσαρλατανων ,αυτη η εικονα μου ερχεται στο μυαλο).

Φυσικα υπαρχουν πληροφοριες στο ιντερνετ ,για αυτο και για αλλα 100 (λιγα λεω αλλα δεν βαριεσαι).

----------


## NikosD.

Λοιπόν, ας μην το συνεχίσουμε άλλο αυτό το παραμύθι,
είναι πιο έντιμο να βγεις και να πεις ότι προωθείς αυτό το προιον,
παρά να ισχυρίζεσαι οτι το προτεινεις διοτι εξαφάνισε την κατάθλιψη σου σε 2 ημέρες.

Να χαρείς, δεν απευθύνεσαι σε ηλίθιους.

----------


## fot1109

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Βρισκεις κατι στραβο στο συλλογισμου μου δεν απαντησες ομως?
> Μπαινω που λες ως keep_talking στο φορουμ και λεω να η λυση των προβληματων...(κατι σαν φαρ ουεστ και τα μπουκαλακια φαρμακα των τσαρλατανων ,αυτη η εικονα μου ερχεται στο μυαλο).
> 
> Φυσικα υπαρχουν πληροφοριες στο ιντερνετ ,για αυτο και για αλλα 100 (λιγα λεω αλλα δεν βαριεσαι).


 Φιλε Τζοννυ Γουοκερ δεν θελω να μπω σε αντιπαραθεσεις.
Απλα να βοηθησω μερικους θελω. Πιστεψε με δεν υπαρχει κανενας πιο σκεπτικιστης απο μενα οσον αφορα τα φυσικα συμπληρωματα. Σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα -και εγω απι 8 μηνες εψαχνα τα παντα και εφτασα να απογοητευτω απο ολα -γιατι τιποτα δε με εκανε να νιωσω οπως πριν παθω το αγχος.
Μονο αυτό ,και για αυτο θελω να το διαδωσω -τι εχω να κερδισω εγω αλλωστε (μονο το 30% παιρνω για καθε μπουκαλακι που πωλειται  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  )

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by fot1109_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Βρισκεις κατι στραβο στο συλλογισμου μου δεν απαντησες ομως?
> Μπαινω που λες ως keep_talking στο φορουμ και λεω να η λυση των προβληματων...(κατι σαν φαρ ουεστ και τα μπουκαλακια φαρμακα των τσαρλατανων ,αυτη η εικονα μου ερχεται στο μυαλο).
> 
> ...


Εισαι ο φωτης ενας χρηστης του ιντερνετ...ουτε καν ομοιοπαθητικος γιατρος ουτε καν επιστημονας...μπορεις να διανοηθεις το παραλογο της υποθεσης ή οχι?

Εδω 10 πτυχια μας κοτσαρουν και τους κοιταμε με μισο ματι...αν καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω.

----------


## fot1109

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Λοιπόν, ας μην το συνεχίσουμε άλλο αυτό το παραμύθι,
> είναι πιο έντιμο να βγεις και να πεις ότι προωθείς αυτό το προιον,
> παρά να ισχυρίζεσαι οτι το προτεινεις διοτι εξαφάνισε την κατάθλιψη σου σε 2 ημέρες.
> 
> Να χαρείς, δεν απευθύνεσαι σε ηλίθιους.


 Νικο Ντ. με εκανες και γελασα!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
Πραγματικα τετοια διαφημιση -ουτε αντιπροσωπος να ημουν!!!
Απλα χαιρομαι που υπαρχει κατι αποτελεσματικο εστω και αν εδω δεν το ξερουμε.
Ψαξε για Boots Equilibrium αν θεωρεις οτι και οι Αγγλοι μασανε κουτοχορτο και πες μου μετα!

----------


## fot1109

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by fot1109_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Τα πτυχια σορρυ που το λεω ειναι για κωλοχαρτο. Μετραει μονο η προθεση του αλλου να σε βοηθησει. Ενας αγραμματος που ξερει κατι ειναι καλυτερος απο 100 μαστεραδες που δεν ξερουν την τυφλα τους.
Ολα ειναι θεμα εμπιστοσυνης -Απλα σκεψου τι εχεις να χασεις αν λεω παπαριες. (μερικα mg γαλακτος παραπανω)
Αν ομως αυτα που λεω ισχυουν?...

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by fot1109_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αν ομως δεν ισχυουν? Μιλας με ανθρωπους με προβληματα ετσι ...δεν το επιασα τον συλλογισμο σου καν.

----------


## fot1109

Tεσπα επειδη εχω καταλαβει οτι ειναι ανθρωπινο το να αμφιβαλουμε δεν θελω να σας κουραζω αλλο.
Να ξερετε ολοι οτι εχετε δικιο σε οτι λετε ,γιατι και μενα αν ερχοταν καποιος και μου λεγε οτι υπαρχει κατι ,που οχι μονο θα μου διωξει το αγχος ,αλλα που θα με κανει να νιωσω οπως ημουν πριν αρχισει το εντονο αγχωδες loop ,θα αμφεβαλα πολυ!
Απλα μια τελευταια συμβουλη ,για οσους δεν εχουν χασει τελειως την ελπιδα οτι θα ξανανιωσουν νορμαλ παλι : Ψαξτε -Το ιντερνετ ειναι εδω και θα ξερετε οτι οτι βρειτε θα ειναι δικια σας ευθυνη και δικο σας επιτευγμα. Οχι ενος \"ειδικου\" γιατρου που θελει να ανεβασει τις πωλησεις του καθε κωλοφαρμακου που του πλασσαρουν οι φαρμακευτικες για να πηγαινει το καλοκαιρι διακοπες στη Φλοριδα .
Να στε καλα ολοι και οποιος θελει πιο πολλες πληροφοριες ας μου στειλει pm

----------


## keep_walking

> _Originally posted by fot1109_
> Tεσπα επειδη εχω καταλαβει οτι ειναι ανθρωπινο το να αμφιβαλουμε δεν θελω να σας κουραζω αλλο.
> Να ξερετε ολοι οτι εχετε δικιο σε οτι λετε ,γιατι και μενα αν ερχοταν καποιος και μου λεγε οτι υπαρχει κατι ,που οχι μονο θα μου διωξει το αγχος ,αλλα που θα με κανει να νιωσω οπως ημουν πριν αρχισει το εντονο αγχωδες loop ,θα αμφεβαλα πολυ!
> Απλα μια τελευταια συμβουλη ,για οσους δεν εχουν χασει τελειως την ελπιδα οτι θα ξανανιωσουν νορμαλ παλι : Ψαξτε -Το ιντερνετ ειναι εδω και θα ξερετε οτι οτι βρειτε θα ειναι δικια σας ευθυνη και δικο σας επιτευγμα. Οχι ενος \"ειδικου\" γιατρου που θελει να ανεβασει τις πωλησεις του καθε κωλοφαρμακου που του πλασσαρουν οι φαρμακευτικες για να πηγαινει το καλοκαιρι διακοπες στη Φλοριδα .
> Να στε καλα ολοι και οποιος θελει πιο πολλες πληροφοριες ας μου στειλει pm



Μην κρίνεις εξ ιδίων τα αλλότρια...να τελειωσω με αυτη την φραση και χαιρομαι που ειχαμε αυτη την κουβεντα , ο καθενας ας πραξει κατα το πως σκεφτεται.

----------


## VasilisA

Γεια σου Αγαπητέ Φώτη?.
Βασίλης ετών 35 
Είσαι πράγματι χείμαρρος και σε κάποια πράγματα αποστομωτικός…
Προτείνεις ένα σκεύασμα που αποκαλείτε συμπλήρωμα διατροφής και αυτό για μένα είναι καλό…
Προσδίδεις έναν ενθουσιασμό και μια αισιοδοξία που εν μέρη είναι επίσης καλό ωστόσο σε κάποιους μπορεί το συγκεκριμένο σκεύασμα να μην βοηθήσει και να βυθιστούν ακόμη περισσότερο στην κατάθλιψη και την εσωστρέφεια…

Δεν θα σε χαρακτήριζα επιπόλαιο όπως κάποιοι παντογνώστες εδώ μέσα αλλά ίσως παραπάνω ενθουσιασμένο από όσο θα έπρεπε για τους λόγους που σου εξήγησα παραπάνω…

Αυτά για τα θεωρητικά 

Επί της ουσίας όντως μπορεί αυτό το συμπλήρωμα να βοηθάει. Εγώ παίρνω εδώ και περίπου ένα μήνα Ωμεγα3,σπαθοχορτο,κτλ και δεν είδα ουσιαστικά σχεδόν καμία διαφορά…Τουλάχιστον ακόμη…

Επίσης είμαι μαζί σου όσον αφορά τα φάρμακα γιατί είχα την δυσάρεστη εμπειρία να τα γευτώ και να νιώσω όλες τις παρενέργειες του κόσμου επάνω μου…
Βεβαίως με βοήθησαν αλλά το τρέμουλο και η νύστα κατά την διάρκεια της μέρας(xanax)ήταν εντελώς απογοητευτικά 
Γνώμη μου είναι να είμαστε λίγο πιο χαλαροί με όλα αυτά και όποιος θέλει μπορεί απλά να το χρησιμοποιήσει λαμβάνοντας υπόψη του φυσικά ότι ενδεχομένως να μην τον βοηθήσει και καθόλου…
Οτιδήποτε βεβαίως καινούριο και φυσικό είναι πάντα καλοδεχούμενο από εμένα…

----------


## keep_walking

> Δεν θα σε χαρακτήριζα επιπόλαιο όπως κάποιοι παντογνώστες εδώ μέσα αλλά ίσως παραπάνω ενθουσιασμένο από όσο θα έπρεπε για τους λόγους που σου εξήγησα παραπάνω…



Ναι δεν ειναι επιπολαιο...μπα...και ποιος ειπαμε ειναι ο παντογνωστης?

----------


## fot1109

> _Originally posted by VasilisA_
> Γεια σου Αγαπητέ Φώτη?.
> Βασίλης ετών 35 
> Είσαι πράγματι χείμαρρος και σε κάποια πράγματα αποστομωτικός…
> Προτείνεις ένα σκεύασμα που αποκαλείτε συμπλήρωμα διατροφής και αυτό για μένα είναι καλό…
> Προσδίδεις έναν ενθουσιασμό και μια αισιοδοξία που εν μέρη είναι επίσης καλό ωστόσο σε κάποιους μπορεί το συγκεκριμένο σκεύασμα να μην βοηθήσει και να βυθιστούν ακόμη περισσότερο στην κατάθλιψη και την εσωστρέφεια…
> 
> Δεν θα σε χαρακτήριζα επιπόλαιο όπως κάποιοι παντογνώστες εδώ μέσα αλλά ίσως παραπάνω ενθουσιασμένο από όσο θα έπρεπε για τους λόγους που σου εξήγησα παραπάνω…
> 
> ...


 Εννοειται Βασιλη ,οτι μπορει καποιους να μη τους βοηθησει! 
Αν εχεις πολυ αγχος ουτε 5 lexotanil μαζι δε πιανουν. Το θεμα ειναι οτι 5 λεξ μαζι μπορει να σε στειλουν -ενω 5 καζεινες εστω και συμπυκνωμενες δε νομιζω..
Απλα πιστευω οτι μαζι με τα αλλα 435 συμπληρωματα διατροφης πρεπει καποιος να ξερει και αυτο το 436ο. 
Τωρα, γιατι ακομα δεν το ειχαμε μαθει μεχρι σημερα ,δε με αφορα ,αφου απο σημερα πιστευω οτι καποιοι θα βοηθηθουν απο αυτο ,μεσα απο εδω.

----------


## John11

Είδα κι έπαθα να βρω το προϊόν που αναφέρεις. Είναι το Stress Control από την Hankintatukku (έχοντας γράψει λάθος το όνομα της εταιρίας δυσκολεύτηκα να το βρω).
Ο fot1109 αναφέρεται σε αυτό:
http://www.hankintatukku.com/en/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp; id=194:stress-control&amp;catid=41:special-supplements&amp;Itemid=54&amp;directory=54

Φαίνεται ότι βασίζεται στην πατενταρισμένη ονομασία Lactium: 
http://www.lactium.com/uk/menu-bas/anti-stress-lactium.html

Όλα τα προϊόντα που την περιέχουν εδώ:
http://www.lactium.com/uk/anti-stress-tips.html?actu_page_3=1
Το stress control είναι στην 5η σελίδα.

----------


## devakiance

Φίλε fot κι εγώ μπορώ να σου πω διάφορες δικές μου ή αλλωνόν εμπειρίες που χρειαζόταν οπωσδήποτε να πάρουν φάρμακο. Και μπορώ να σου πω ότι ένα άτομο που ξέρω, me zanax αντιμετώπισε πρόβλημα ημικρανιών. Κάποιες φορές είναι απαραίτητο να πάρουμε φάρμακα και κάποιες φορές δεν είναι. Επειδή σε σένα έγινε αυτό, μην το γενικεύεις, κάποιοι χρειάζονται πάρα πολύ τα φάρμκα γιατί τους δίνουν ουσίες που ο εγκέφαλος δεν παράγει. Και πως θα μπορούσε αλλιώς να τις παράξει; με διαλογισμό; δεν νομίζω.

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by devakiance_
> Και πως θα μπορούσε αλλιώς να τις παράξει; με διαλογισμό; δεν νομίζω.


Γέλασα πολύ με αυτό...να σαι καλά... :Smile:

----------


## claire

μην υποτιμάτε τη δύναμη του διαλογισμού πάντως!

----------


## fot1109

> _Originally posted by arsus_
> Oταν εχεις ορμονικο προβλημα π.χ. δε παραγει ο οργανισμος σεροτινη και προκαλει καταθλιψη,συμφωνω στη συνταγογραφηση.Δυστυχως υπαρχουν και ατομα που δοκιμασανε 5 φαρμακα κτλ με συνεπεια να παρει αρκετη χρονικη περιοδο προσαρμογης για να δουνε ποιο τους ταιριαζει.
> 
> Ειμαι και εγω κατα των ηρεμιστικων οπου βαση στατιστικων οι μισοι αν τα ξεκοψουνε παλι καλα.
> 
> Απο κει και περα το συγκεκριμενο προιον φαινεται πολυ καινουργιο,πως το ανακαλυψες?σου το συστησε καποιος ψυχιατροσ/ψυχολογος/ η καποις παθων?Μπορει να σου εκανε γερο κλικ αλλα θα φανει στο μηνα,μη ξεχνας ο καθε οργανισμος φερεται διαφορετικα και λειτουργει αναλογα.


 Μου το συστησε ο εαυτος μου που εδω και 7-8 μηνες εχω βαρεθει να διαβαζω αρθρα για το αγχος και εχω δοκιμασει : απο βελονισμο ως βιοαναδραση, απο κινεζικα βοτανα ως σπορους τσια...
Σας ειπα οτι πιθανον να μη δουλευει σε ολους το ιδιο -αλλα δε μπορει ενα προιον που σε καποιον εκανε πολυ καλο ,να μη κανει απο λιγο -ως αρκετο καλο σε ενα 50-60%
Αλλιως δεν θα γινοτανε τοσο γνωστο στο εξωτερικο.
Εμενα με ενδιαφερει παντως να πεσει ο σπορος της αμφιβολιας για τους \"ειδικους\" -γιατι εδω στην Ελλαδα ακομα υπαρχουν 17αρηδες που επειδη αγχωνονται τους πλακωνουν κατευθειαν στα φαρμακα.
Δεν εχω δει πολλα αρθρα αμφισβητησης της αποτελεσματικοτητας και της ορθοτητας των ψυχοφαρμακων -σε αντιθεση με αμερικανικα αρθρα -και αυτο θελω να αναδειξω ,ετσι οπως το φτωχο μη ειδικο μυαλο μου εχει αντιληφθει.

----------


## claire

> _Originally posted by arsus_
> Oταν εχεις ορμονικο προβλημα π.χ. δε παραγει ο οργανισμος σεροτινη και προκαλει καταθλιψη,*συμφωνω στη συνταγογραφηση*.Δυστυχως υπαρχουν και ατομα που δοκιμασανε 5 φαρμακα κτλ με συνεπεια να παρει αρκετη χρονικη περιοδο προσαρμογης για να δουνε ποιο τους ταιριαζει.
> 
> Ειμαι και εγω κατα των ηρεμιστικων οπου βαση στατιστικων οι μισοι αν τα ξεκοψουνε παλι καλα.
> 
> Απο κει και περα το συγκεκριμενο προιον φαινεται πολυ καινουργιο,πως το ανακαλυψες?σου το συστησε καποιος ψυχιατροσ/ψυχολογος/ η καποις παθων?Μπορει να σου εκανε γερο κλικ αλλα θα φανει στο μηνα,μη ξεχνας ο καθε οργανισμος φερεται διαφορετικα και λειτουργει αναλογα.



το πρόβλημα είναι ότι συνταγογραφούν λες και τα αντικαταθλιπτικά είναι καραμέλες. κι εγ\'ω είμαι υπέρ σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις, αλλά αυτοί τα δίνουν πλέον με το παραμικρό. οκ, υπάρχει έλλειψη σεροτονίνης, γιατί? μήπως μπορεί να ανέβει με πιο φυσικούς τρόπους? αυτά δεν τα εξετάζουν καν!

----------


## fot1109

> _Originally posted by arsus_
> Mακαρι φιλε να σε βοηθησει,οπως εγω προσπαθω να βοηθηθω με τη σκεψη μου.Πολλες φορες με πιασε φρικη και υπεστει πανωλεθρια αλλα το πολεμησα με ηρεμια κουραγιο και οτι ψυχικη και σωματικη αντοχη ειχα εκεινη τη στιγμη.Μπορει να ειναι επωδυνο μερικες φορες αλλα το προκαλω και εγω για να δω πως θα αντιδρασω.
> 
> Για τις φοβιες εχουνε ανακαλυψει μια ουσια που χρησιμοποιειται απο τους αναισθησιολογους στα χειρουργεια.
> Οταν εκανα χειρουργειο και ξυπνησα για κανα 2 μερες δε θυμομουνα τι ειχα κ πως ειμαι.Οταν με ρωτησε μια φιλη ...φοβασε?...απαντησα να φοβηθω τι?...μου λεει το κοσμο....απαντησα για ποιο λογο να φοβαμε το κοσμο?Εμεινε και αυτη αναυδη.Απλως τη τριτη μερα αρχισαν τα συμπτωματα να εμφανιζονται απο το πουθενα.
> 
> Φοβερη δουλεια κανει ο ΥΠΝΩΤΙΣΜΟΣ αν και ειναι απαγορευμενος στους ψυχολογους κτλ. Θλεει μαεστρια να εχει αυτος που θα σε ταξιδεψει και θα σε γυρισει πισω.
> 
> Συμφωνω,εκανα και εγω βελονισμο αλλα ξεκλειδωνει το σωμα και οχι το μυαλο.


Δυστυχως φιλε Αρσους οσο κουραγιο και καλη διαθεση να επιστρατευσεις, ειναι ανιση μαχη. Ολα εχουν να κανουν με τους νευρομεταβιβαστες και δεν ειναι μονο η σεροτονινη.
Αν αυτοι εχουν ανισοροπια δεν γινεται τιποτα. Μολις φτιαξουν ,φευγουν και οι φοβιες και το αγχος, και ανοιγεται ενας νεος κοσμος με πολλες δυνατοτητες ,που πριν ,απλα δεν μπορουσες να δεις.
Εννοειται βεβαια ,οτι οπως ολη αυτη η ανισσοροπια επηλθε απο απανωτες αρνητικες σκεψεις και αυθυποβολες , μια μονο δυνατη σκεψη ,μπορει να διαλυσει ολο το οικοδομημα του αγχους και της στεναχωριας -ελα ομως που ειναι θεμα πιθανοτητων -πρεπει να γινει την καταλληλη στιγμη και αυτο δυστυχως συνηθως δε συμβαινει..  :Frown:

----------


## VasilisA

Γεια σου Φώτη
Εγώ θα ήθελα να μας πεις κάποιες λεπτομέρειες για τις ευεργετικές ιδιότητες που (όπως μας λες, είδες) του s-control το οποίο βεβαίως είναι ένα απλό αμινοξυ.
Πες μου λίγο κάθε πότε το παίρνεις και τώρα πως αισθάνεσαι?
Έχεις ας πούμε περισσότερη ενέργεια? Έχεις παραπάνω όρεξη να κάνεις πράγματα που δεν ήθελες πριν? Είχες ας πούμε κάποιο «πλάκωμα» στο στήθος και τώρα δεν το έχεις?
Έχεις κρίσεις πανικού και μια μόνιμη αγχώδες κατάσταση η οποία απλά εξαφανίσθηκε?
Μήπως εάν απλά παίρναμε ένα συμπλήρωμα διατροφής που να περιέχει και αυτό το αμινοξυ είναι το ίδιο πράγμα?

----------


## fot1109

> _Originally posted by VasilisA_
> Γεια σου Φώτη
> Εγώ θα ήθελα να μας πεις κάποιες λεπτομέρειες για τις ευεργετικές ιδιότητες που (όπως μας λες, είδες) του s-control το οποίο βεβαίως είναι ένα απλό αμινοξυ.
> Πες μου λίγο κάθε πότε το παίρνεις και τώρα πως αισθάνεσαι?
> Έχεις ας πούμε περισσότερη ενέργεια? Έχεις παραπάνω όρεξη να κάνεις πράγματα που δεν ήθελες πριν? Είχες ας πούμε κάποιο «πλάκωμα» στο στήθος και τώρα δεν το έχεις?
> Έχεις κρίσεις πανικού και μια μόνιμη αγχώδες κατάσταση η οποία απλά εξαφανίσθηκε?
> Μήπως εάν απλά παίρναμε ένα συμπλήρωμα διατροφής που να περιέχει και αυτό το αμινοξυ είναι το ίδιο πράγμα?


Βασιλη απλα ξαναβρηκα τον εαυτο μου, μου φυγε το αγχος και το εσωτερικο τρεμουλο οταν κουραζομουν ,μου φυγαν τα χασμουρητα και το σημαντικωτερο : μου φυγε η καταθλιψη και η ασχημη διαθεση.
Το μονο που δεν πετυχε 100% ειναι στο θεμα του υπνου (που απ\'αυτο ξεκινησανε ολα...).
Δηλαδη αλλες φορες κοιμαμαι εξαρχης κανα 4ωρο και μετα παιρνω ακομα μισο με λιγο γαλα και βαζω ενα χαλαρωτικο mp3 -αλλες φορες ενω νυσταζω πολυ μετα απο καμια ωρα που το παιρνω πεφτω και δεν με παιρνει ο υπνος (οποτε παλι κανω δουλεια με το χαλαρωτικο mp3 )
Το θεμα ειναι οτι οσο και να κοιμηθω (5-6-7 ωρες) οταν σηκωνομαι νιωθω πολυ καλα και σχεδον χαρουμενος!
Εχω την εντυπωση οτι η κυρια δραση του οσον αφορα το δικο μου οργανισμο ειναι στη καταθλιψη (παρολο βεβαια που μου εξαφανισε 90% το αγχος ) αλλα να μη λεμε αφορισμους.
Μπορει να δουλευει ετσι σε μενα..

Α! και οχι δεν ειναι αμινοξυ -ειναι πεπτιδιο (για να καταλαβουμε τη συγκριση αμινοξεου και πεπτιδιου το ενα ειναι σαν τουβλο να πουμε και το αλλο σαν σπιτι σε μεγεθος )

----------


## fot1109

> _Originally posted by arsus_
> H καζεινη που περιερχει λειτουργει σα σπιντα.Εχεις δοκιμασει να τη στυαματησεις και να δεις πως εισαι?


 Mοιαζει τωρα που το λες το αισθημα καπως με σπιντα ,αλλα το θεμα ειναι οτι ξαναφανηκε η μπαλλα (στο ερωτημα που ειναι η μπαλλα οεο?) και δεν υπαρχει αγχος , αλλα εμφανιστηκε παλι χαρά..
Ναι καποιες μερες δεν πηρα ,αλλα η επενεργεια δεν ειδα να μειωνεται ουτε ειδα συμπτωματα αγχους.

----------


## shifter

fot1109 θέλω να σου κάνω μία απλή ερώτηση.Όταν λές άγχος τί εννοείς;Γιατί ξέρεις εδω μέσα όλοι απο άγχος πάσχουμε.Αλλά όχι του τύπου \"α! θα αργήσω στην δουλεία!!!\".Το ίδιο και για την κατάθλιψη.Σόρρυ που ρωτάω κάτι που ακούγετε βλακώδες αλλά δέν ξέρω την ιστορία σου.Τα έχεις παίξει ποτέ απο άγχος;Έχεις πάθει πανικό ή κάτι παρόμοιο;

Και μιά ερώτηση πρός όλους.Επειδή αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω.Τελικά τι παίζει ρε παιδία.Είναι θέμα χημείας εγκεφάλου οι πανικοί ή είναι κάτι που το προκαλούμε εμείς.Μπορώ έγω και ένας ψυχολόγος να κάνω κάτι αν το όλο θέμα είναι θέμα χημείας;

Btw σήμερα παρήγγειλα το s-control και περιμένω.

----------


## Φούλα

> _Originally posted by shifter_
> Τελικά τι παίζει ρε παιδία.Είναι θέμα χημείας εγκεφάλου οι πανικοί ή είναι κάτι που το προκαλούμε εμείς.Μπορώ έγω και ένας ψυχολόγος να κάνω κάτι αν το όλο θέμα είναι θέμα χημείας;


Εγώ πιστεύω shifter, ότι οι πανικοί είναι κάτι που το προκαλούμε εμείς ή η σκέψεις μας αν θες!
Και ναι, μπορούμε εμείς και ένας ΚΑΛΟΣ ψυχολόγος να κάνουμε κάτι, συν ότι είναι σαφώς και θέμα χημείας!
Προσωπικά νιώθω εδώ και μήνες, ότι αυτό ακριβώς συμβαίνει σε εμένα με τη ψυχοθεραπεία:=)

----------


## fot1109

Ειναι ενα τυπου ,η κοτα εκανε το αυγο ή το αυγο την κοτα, το ολο θεμα με τον πανικο και το αγχος.
Οπως νομιζω εγω ,εμεις βαζουμε τις ιδεες ,οι οποιες αντανακλουν στο υλικο μερος μας το οποιο λεγεται εγκεφαλος και εκει αν ειναι καλες προκαλουν αρμονια.
Τωρα ,σε μια κοινωνια που κατακλυζεται απο καταστροφικες ιδεες του τυπου:\"πρεπει να κανω αυτο ή εκεινο γιατι μονο ετσι θα με αγαπησουν\" ή \"κοιτα ενα τελειο σωμα που εχει η μπραντζολινα τσολι-εγω ειμαι μηδενικο που ειμαι χοντρη\" συν το απειρο κακο που κανουν στο μυαλο μας οι τηλεορασεις που μας υποβαλουν απ\'το πρωι ως το βραδυ, ειναι θαυμα που δεν εχουμε ξεφυγει τελειως ολοι -αν και περι αυτου οι γνωμες διιστανται...

----------


## sabb

Φίλε Fot1109, όπως ίσως θα κατάλαβες , η παρούσα κοινότητα δεν ευνοεί την παρουσίαση νέων σκευασμάτων, καινοτόμων ιδεών, ο σκεπτικισμός περισσεύει και η ειρωνεία προηγείται της καλής προαίρεσης...

Χαλάς τη πιάτσα με λίγα λόγια - αν δεν το κατάλαβες...

Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω αν διαφημίζεις, προωθείς , υποστηρίζεις ένα καινούριο σκεύασμα. Αν αυτό κάνεις, πίστεψε με, το κάνεις με ενθουσιασμό, με μπρίο, με χιούμορ, με μεταδοτικότητα, αν τελικά το όλο θρέντ έχει διαφημιστικό προσανατολισμό , τότε είσαι πωλητής αξιώσεων - respect.Δεν θα θεωρούσα ποτέ ηλίθιο κάποιον που θα διάβαζε αυτά που γράφεις , από τη στιγμή που απευθύνεσαι μέσω του ίντερνετ σε μη αφελείς, που μ\'ένα γκουγκλάρισμα μπορούν να διευρύνουν τους ορίζοντες της γνώσης τους πάνω στο σκεύασμα που προτείνεις. Θα πρέπει κάποτε να σταματήσουμε να υποτιμάμε την ποιότητα του αναγνωστικού κοινού και να αντιμετωπίζουμε με καχυποψία την όποια νέα πρόταση - ιδίως όταν αφορά συμπυκνωμένα πεπτίδια καζεΐνης!!!! Μου κάνει εντύπωση πως κάποιοι που υποτίθεται ανήκουν στην επιστημονική κοινότητα, αντιμετωπίζουν ένα συμπυκνωμένο συστατικό του γάλακτος, ισότιμα μ\'ένα οποιοδήποτε φαρμακευτικό σκεύασμα ή δηλητήριο. . Στο κάτω κάτω, μπορεί εύκολα κανείς να ερευνήσει αν το συγκεκριμένο σκεύασμα είναι ή όχι αποδεκτό από τον WHO - αν βέβαια εμπίπτει στην κατηγορία φαρμάκων.

Δεν γράφω για να υποστηρίξω τις θέσεις σου - δεν μ\'ενδιαφέρει αν είδες την όποια βελτίωση ή αν είσαι dealer κάποιας φαρμακευτικής εταιρείας. Γράφω γιατί η καθεστηκυία τάξη στην φαρμακολογία, διασαλεύεται από εμπειρίες σαν τη δική σου (πραγματική ή όχι) , κι εκτός από την roche και την novartis, όπως καταλαβαίνεις έχεις ν\' αντιμετωπίσεις κι όσους υπηρετούν ιδιοτελώς ή εν αγνοία τους τα συμφέροντα της φαρμακευτικής συντεχνίας στη χώρα μας... 

Κι εμένα αυτό μ\' αρέσει !!!

Όταν ενοχλούνται οι δήθεν σκεπτικιστές, που προτείνεται γαλατάκι σε δόσεις μικρότερες από το ντεπόν για να καταπολεμηθεί το άγχος και η αϋπνία , συντελείται μια μικρή αναταραχή στην φαρμακαγορά που κατακλύζεται από τις \"αθώες\" βενζοδιαζεπίνες και που κανείς εδώ μέσα δεν θα πει στον κόσμο που ταλαιπωρείται, πόσο κακό κάνουν....... 

ΥΓ Φυσικά δεν θα εκπλαγώ αν το θέμα κλείσει για λόγους...παραβίασης των όρων χρήσης...
Συμβαίνει αυτό συχνά εδώ μέσα, μην σου κάνει εντύπωση...

----------


## fot1109

> _Originally posted by sabb_
> Φίλε Fot1109, όπως ίσως θα κατάλαβες , η παρούσα κοινότητα δεν ευνοεί την παρουσίαση νέων σκευασμάτων, καινοτόμων ιδεών, ο σκεπτικισμός περισσεύει και η ειρωνεία προηγείται της καλής προαίρεσης...
> 
> Χαλάς τη πιάτσα με λίγα λόγια - αν δεν το κατάλαβες...
> 
> Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω αν διαφημίζεις, προωθείς , υποστηρίζεις ένα καινούριο σκεύασμα. Αν αυτό κάνεις, πίστεψε με, το κάνεις με ενθουσιασμό, με μπρίο, με χιούμορ, με μεταδοτικότητα, αν τελικά το όλο θρέντ έχει διαφημιστικό προσανατολισμό , τότε είσαι πωλητής αξιώσεων - respect.Δεν θα θεωρούσα ποτέ ηλίθιο κάποιον που θα διάβαζε αυτά που γράφεις , από τη στιγμή που απευθύνεσαι μέσω του ίντερνετ σε μη αφελείς, που μ\'ένα γκουγκλάρισμα μπορούν να διευρύνουν τους ορίζοντες της γνώσης τους πάνω στο σκεύασμα που προτείνεις. Θα πρέπει κάποτε να σταματήσουμε να υποτιμάμε την ποιότητα του αναγνωστικού κοινού και να αντιμετωπίζουμε με καχυποψία την όποια νέα πρόταση - ιδίως όταν αφορά συμπυκνωμένα πεπτίδια καζεΐνης!!!! Μου κάνει εντύπωση πως κάποιοι που υποτίθεται ανήκουν στην επιστημονική κοινότητα, αντιμετωπίζουν ένα συμπυκνωμένο συστατικό του γάλακτος, ισότιμα μ\'ένα οποιοδήποτε φαρμακευτικό σκεύασμα ή δηλητήριο. . Στο κάτω κάτω, μπορεί εύκολα κανείς να ερευνήσει αν το συγκεκριμένο σκεύασμα είναι ή όχι αποδεκτό από τον WHO - αν βέβαια εμπίπτει στην κατηγορία φαρμάκων.
> 
> Δεν γράφω για να υποστηρίξω τις θέσεις σου - δεν μ\'ενδιαφέρει αν είδες την όποια βελτίωση ή αν είσαι dealer κάποιας φαρμακευτικής εταιρείας. Γράφω γιατί η καθεστηκυία τάξη στην φαρμακολογία, διασαλεύεται από εμπειρίες σαν τη δική σου (πραγματική ή όχι) , κι εκτός από την roche και την novartis, όπως καταλαβαίνεις έχεις ν\' αντιμετωπίσεις κι όσους υπηρετούν ιδιοτελώς ή εν αγνοία τους τα συμφέροντα της φαρμακευτικής συντεχνίας στη χώρα μας... 
> 
> ...


 Φιλε Σαμπ ,οπως ειπα και σε ενα φιλο που μου στειλε πμ ,το μονο πραγμα που μου τη σπαει ,ειναι που δεν ειμαι ο αντιπροσωπος του lactium...
Η αληθεια πολλες φορες μοιαζει με ψεμα και το ψεμα με αληθεια οποτε οτι και να πω.. καποιος θα το διαστρεβλωσει..
Το θεμα ειναι ,οτι εχοντας διαβασει αρκετα ξενα αρθρα με το ποσο δυσκολα κοβονται οι βενζοδιαπινες και τα αντικαταθλιπτικα, καταλαβα οτι για καποιο λογο ,δεν το εχουμε εμπεδωσει εδω στο Ελλαντα οτι οποιος ξεκινα κατι τετοιο ,μπορει να βρεθει ,μετα απο χρονια και απειρες αλλαγες σκευασματων ,χαμενος στο διαστημα.
Εχω διαβασει ανατριχιαστικες ιστοριες για το πως καποιοι χασανε τον εαυτο τους ,μετα απο δεκα ή και παραπανω χρονια συνταγογραφησης σκευασματων ,απο καποιους επιφανεις επιστημονες ,κατα τα αλλα ,που ξεκινησαν να τους δινουν χαπακια απο τα 13!
Και απλα παρατηρησα οτι εδω ,δεν υπαρχουν αρκετα αρθρα που να προειδοποιουν ,τι μπορει να παθεις αν μπλεξεις με χημικα..
Ελπιζω να αποτρεψω καποιους ,που ειναι απελπισμενοι ,οπως ημουν και εγω (...πριν μολις μερικες μερες) ,.
ωστε να καταλαβουν οτι ΔΕΝ πρεπει να εμπιστευτουν καποιον που τους δινει κατι που μπορει να εχει ολεθριες συνεπειες στο κεφαλακι τους.
Και ποτε δεν ειπα ,οτι μονο το Lactium βοηθαει. Απλα αυτο συνεβει σε μενα.
Υπαρχουν πολλα να δοκιμασουν: 5-HTP , St.Johns Wort ,Valerian , Phosphatidylserine , DMAE , L-Theianine (Syntheianine) , Yoga ,Tai Chi , βελονισμος , EFT ,αχαλινωτο σεχ κτλ
Aν βεβαια τιποτα απ\'ολα αυτα δε δουλεψει τοτε εννοειται οτι προκειμενου να τρελλαθουν ,ο ψυχιατρος ειναι μονοδρομος.

----------


## Agia

Καλησπερα παιδια...μπορω να ρωτησω κατι?

Υπαρχει περιπτωση γιατροι να λενε ψεματα σε ερωτησεις ασθενων για να μη τους προκαλεσουν πανικο ή ακομα περισσοτερο ανχος?

Για παραδειγμα,εγω,ξεκινησα προσφατα θεραπεια με ζολοφτ για την ανχωδη διαταραχη και λοιπα,και ρωτησα τον γιατρο πολλα πραγματα, σιγουρα με καταλαβε οτι ειμαι επιφυλακτικη και φοβιτσιαρα και μου ελεγε μη φοβασαι τιποτα, δε θα παθεις τιποτα, οι παρενεργειες ειναι πτεσμα ουτε που θα τις καταλαβεις, και διαφορα τετοια.

Και παω και βλεπω στο ιντερνετ διαφορα, και που ρωταω αλλους και απο εδω ατομα που εχουν καποια εμπειρια δικη τους αλλοι λενε καλα λογια και αλλοι τα χειροτερα.

Ποια η αποψη σας?

----------


## fot1109

> _Originally posted by Agia_
> Καλησπερα παιδια...μπορω να ρωτησω κατι?
> 
> Υπαρχει περιπτωση γιατροι να λενε ψεματα σε ερωτησεις ασθενων για να μη τους προκαλεσουν πανικο ή ακομα περισσοτερο ανχος?
> 
> Για παραδειγμα,εγω,ξεκινησα προσφατα θεραπεια με ζολοφτ για την ανχωδη διαταραχη και λοιπα,και ρωτησα τον γιατρο πολλα πραγματα, σιγουρα με καταλαβε οτι ειμαι επιφυλακτικη και φοβιτσιαρα και μου ελεγε μη φοβασαι τιποτα, δε θα παθεις τιποτα, οι παρενεργειες ειναι πτεσμα ουτε που θα τις καταλαβεις, και διαφορα τετοια.
> 
> Και παω και βλεπω στο ιντερνετ διαφορα, και που ρωταω αλλους και απο εδω ατομα που εχουν καποια εμπειρια δικη τους αλλοι λενε καλα λογια και αλλοι τα χειροτερα.
> 
> Ποια η αποψη σας?


 Γενικως μην πολυεμπιστευεσαι τους γιατρους ,ειδικα σε τοσο πολυπλοκα θεματα οπως η ψυχικη υγεια. Εχουν ολοι τους το \"συνδρομο του Θεου\". 
Αυτες οι κοινοτυπιες που σου ειπε του στυλ :\"Ολα θα πανε καλα, θα πας πολυ καλυτερα , μη αγχωνεσαι και μη ψαχνεις στο νετ για το θεμα σου κτλ\" ειναι στανταρ διαδικασια για να νιωσεις οτι εισαι στα χερια ενος ειδικου. 
Και μολις φυγεις θα παει να παρει και αυτος το φαρμακακι του..
Βεβαια και το πολυ ψαξιμο μπορει να γινει ψυχωση και οτι διαβαζεις να νομιζεις οτι θα σου συμβει και σενα με ολεθρια αποτελεσματα ...
Το θεμα ειναι ,οπως ειπα αρκετες φορες ,οτι μονο η φυση θεραπευει ,οποτε σε ευκολες ή μετριες καταστασεις μονο φυσικα συμπληρωματα , βιταμινες , αλλαγη τροπου ζωης κτλ
Γιατι υπαρχει περιπτωση σε ενα παρθενο οργανισμο ,ενα χημικο να δρασει τελειως αντιθετα οποτε απο λιγο αγχος και καταθλιψη να καταληξεις με φουλ συμπτωματα ,πραγμα που συμβαινει συνεχεια και το αποδιδουν σε παρενεργειες των πρωτων μερων..

----------


## Agia

Τωρα εχω μπερδευτει ακομα πιο πολυ...ταχω παιξει!!!

Ολοι εδω εχουν και μια διαφορετικη αποψη,τις εχω δει ολες και συνεχιζω και βλεπω και ειληκρινα εχω μπερδευτει.

Καποιοι εχουν δικιο,σιγουρα.
Αλλα ειναι και θεμα χαρακτηρα και το ποσο ευαισθητος ειναι ενας ανθρωπος για να μπορει απλα να μεινει στις θεραπειες της ιδιας της φυσης ή να πει δε τη παλευω αλλο,θελω να τελειωνει το πραγμα να γινω οπως πριν!!!.....Ετσι ειμαι εγω! Δοκιμασα με ομοιοπαθητικη,τιποτα! Με αλλους φυσικους τροπους,ποτε ειμαι καλα και ποτε παλι τα ιδια, μιλησα με ψυχολογο,τιποτα...το νευρικο μου συστημα χρειαζεται βοηθεια και κατελειξα οτι μονο τα φαρμακα μπορει να με βοηθησουν.Αλλα τι γινεται οταν καποιος φοβαται ολα αυτα που λενε για τα φαρμακα και νομιζει οτι θα τον κανουν χειροτερα???......Απιστευτο αδιεξοδο!!!Δε το περιμενα να φτασω ως εδω...!

----------


## katerinaki

Τα παιρνεις κ βιωματικα εχεις πλεον την δικη σου γνωμη! Σαλλους κανουν καλο σαλλους οχι!
Μια δοκιμη θα σε πεισει!

----------


## fot1109

Εμενα παντως οσα φαρμακα δοκιμασα ,με βοηθησανε μεν προσωρινα στο θεμα της αυπνιας ,αλλα οι παρενεργειες που συντομα εμφανιστηκαν με χαλασαν τοσο πολυ, που καταλαβα οτι δεν μου ταιριαζουν καθολου στον οργανισμο μου. 
Οσο για την ομοιοπαθητικη δυστυχως εχω να πω μονο κακα λογια -αλλα δε τα λεω ,μη χαλασω το πλασεμπο εφε που δουλευει σε οσους την πιστευουν...
Αν προκειται να δοκιμασεις παντως φαρμακα ,καλο ειναι να κανεις ενα search με το ονομα της ουσιας που θελεις να ξεκινησεις (με τη λεξη forum ή sideeffect) και να διαβασεις μερικες ωρες πριν το κανεις. (Αρθρα στα αγγλικα θα σου προτεινα κυριως)

----------


## auroula

Αυτο το φαρμακο ειναι χημηκο?Κιαν ναι τι γιατρος το γραφει?Κοιταξα σε σαιτ σχετικα με αυτο και απο οτι καταλαβα εχει ενα αμινοξυ το οποιο υπαρχει μεσα στο αγελαδινο γαλα.

Σκευτομαι να το δοκιμασω καποια στιγμη θα το σηζητησω με την βελονιστρια μου.

Και κατι αλο fot εσυ εκτος αυπνιες ειχε εντονο στρες με κρισεις πανικου η απλα αυπνιες?

Εγω εχω εντονο στρες,ελαφρια αυπνια εντονες κρισεις πανικου,δυσπνια και ψηχωσεις με το αντρικο φυλο και το σεξ.Θα με βοηθουσε ενα τοσο απλο φαρμακο?

----------


## auroula

υ.γ και μαζοχιστικες τασεις.λιγα χαχα....

----------


## elis

> _Originally posted by Agia_
> Καλησπερα παιδια...μπορω να ρωτησω κατι?
> 
> Υπαρχει περιπτωση γιατροι να λενε ψεματα σε ερωτησεις ασθενων για να μη τους προκαλεσουν πανικο ή ακομα περισσοτερο ανχος?
> 
> Για παραδειγμα,εγω,ξεκινησα προσφατα θεραπεια με ζολοφτ για την ανχωδη διαταραχη και λοιπα,και ρωτησα τον γιατρο πολλα πραγματα, σιγουρα με καταλαβε οτι ειμαι επιφυλακτικη και φοβιτσιαρα και μου ελεγε μη φοβασαι τιποτα, δε θα παθεις τιποτα, οι παρενεργειες ειναι πτεσμα ουτε που θα τις καταλαβεις, και διαφορα τετοια.
> 
> Και παω και βλεπω στο ιντερνετ διαφορα, και που ρωταω αλλους και απο εδω ατομα που εχουν καποια εμπειρια δικη τους αλλοι λενε καλα λογια και αλλοι τα χειροτερα.
> 
> Ποια η αποψη σας?


ενοειτε οτι λενε ψεμματα για να τα παρεισ καποιεσ φορεσ μπορει να ειναι κι απαραιτητο οι παρενεργειεσ ειναι σημαντικο θεμα αμα διαβασεισ θα δεισ οτι λιγοι παιρνουν χαπια πανω απο ενα χρονο γιατι δεν αντεχουν τισ παρενεργειεσ

----------


## Soul_Rebel

Γενικά με τα φάρμακα είμαι επιφυλακτική, τις περισσότερες φορές αποφεύγω να παίρνω το οτιδήποτε με το καλημέρα. Θεωρώ την χρήση φαρμάκων ως την έσχατη λύση, όταν πλέον δεν υπάρχει κανένας άλλος τρόπος να το καταπολεμήσεις. 
Είναι γενικό να σε πείθει η αυθεντία , παρά κάποιος άλλος ο οποίος δεν χαρακτηρίζεται ειδικός (έχει πραγματοποιηθεί και κάποια έρευνα/ πείραμα σχετικά με αυτό ). Φυσικά με αυτό το σχόλιο μου δεν θέλω να τα ισοπεδώσω όλα και να θεωρήσω πως κάποιος που όντως είναι ειδικός δεν αξίζει την προσοχή μας και την εμπιστοσύνη μας.
Το να έχει κάποιος πτυχία και μια άλφα βήτα μόρφωση και ειδίκευση δεν είναι το παν, το παν είναι να σε κάνει να τον εμπιστευτείς, να σε ενημερώσει για τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά της κάθε θεραπείας και φυσικά να δεις τα αναμενόμενα αποτελέσματα από την φαρμακευτική σου αγωγή. 
Αυτό που παρατηρώ εγώ στους γιατρούς (εξαιρούνται οι ψυχίατροι γιατί δεν έχω επισκεφτεί) είναι μια τάση να σε «ξεπετάνε» κάτι που με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα και στα ματιά μου χάνουν όλη την γνώση που ίσως να έχουν. Όταν ένας γιατρός σε εξετάζει με το ζόρι για 5 λεπτά και βγάζει διάγνωση αμέσως συνταγογράφοντας σου 5 φάρμακα που θα πρέπει να πάρεις, χωρίς να σου εξηγήσει γιατί και πως, τότε έχω το δικαίωμα να αμφιβάλλω για την θεραπεία και να περνά από το μυαλό μου ακόμη και η σκέψη πως υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να παίρνει ποσοστά για το πόσα φάρμακα θα γράψει μέσα στο διάστημα μιας εβδομάδας, ενός μήνα ή ενός χρόνου.

----------


## fot1109

> _Originally posted by Soul_Rebel_
> Γενικά με τα φάρμακα είμαι επιφυλακτική, τις περισσότερες φορές αποφεύγω να παίρνω το οτιδήποτε με το καλημέρα. Θεωρώ την χρήση φαρμάκων ως την έσχατη λύση, όταν πλέον δεν υπάρχει κανένας άλλος τρόπος να το καταπολεμήσεις. 
> Είναι γενικό να σε πείθει η αυθεντία , παρά κάποιος άλλος ο οποίος δεν χαρακτηρίζεται ειδικός (έχει πραγματοποιηθεί και κάποια έρευνα/ πείραμα σχετικά με αυτό ). Φυσικά με αυτό το σχόλιο μου δεν θέλω να τα ισοπεδώσω όλα και να θεωρήσω πως κάποιος που όντως είναι ειδικός δεν αξίζει την προσοχή μας και την εμπιστοσύνη μας.
> Το να έχει κάποιος πτυχία και μια άλφα βήτα μόρφωση και ειδίκευση δεν είναι το παν, το παν είναι να σε κάνει να τον εμπιστευτείς, να σε ενημερώσει για τα θετικά και τα αρνητικά της κάθε θεραπείας και φυσικά να δεις τα αναμενόμενα αποτελέσματα από την φαρμακευτική σου αγωγή. 
> Αυτό που παρατηρώ εγώ στους γιατρούς (εξαιρούνται οι ψυχίατροι γιατί δεν έχω επισκεφτεί) είναι μια τάση να σε «ξεπετάνε» κάτι που με ενοχλεί αφάνταστα και στα ματιά μου χάνουν όλη την γνώση που ίσως να έχουν. Όταν ένας γιατρός σε εξετάζει με το ζόρι για 5 λεπτά και βγάζει διάγνωση αμέσως συνταγογράφοντας σου 5 φάρμακα που θα πρέπει να πάρεις, χωρίς να σου εξηγήσει γιατί και πως, τότε έχω το δικαίωμα να αμφιβάλλω για την θεραπεία και να περνά από το μυαλό μου ακόμη και η σκέψη πως υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να παίρνει ποσοστά για το πόσα φάρμακα θα γράψει μέσα στο διάστημα μιας εβδομάδας, ενός μήνα ή ενός χρόνου.


Απο ενα σημειο και μετα , οι πιο πολλοι ντοκτορες ,γινονται μηχανες συνταγογραφησεις φαρμακων και αλλοτριωνονται τοσο πολυ που με το ζορι κρατιουνται να μη σου παρουν τα λεφτα και να σε πεταξουν εξω.
Ολα τα κανουν για τα ταξιδακια που τους προσφερουν οι πολυεθνικες.
Μη τους εμπιστευεστε! Μη ξεχνατε οτι πριν απο 100 χρονια καποιοι λεγανε \"Μην ανησυχειτε ,θα πατε καλα \",...και κανανε αφαιμαξη ,αφου αυτο ηταν της μοδας.
Τωρα ,παρολο που εχει αυξηθει 500-600-1000% η καταναλωση αντικαταθλιπτικων, η καταθλιψη οχι μονο δεν μειωνεται αλλα αυξανει σταθερα σε ολες της χωρες.
Και εννοειται οτι πολλοι που παιρνουν μια φορα υποτροπιαζουν και ξαναπαιρνουν και .. ξαναπαιρνουν αναλογα με τα κεφια του καθε ψυχιατρου.. μεχρι να βρεθει το ιδανικο φαρμακο ..
Αρα κατι σαπιο υπαρχει εδω...

----------


## fot1109

> _Originally posted by arsus_
> Εχω βαρεθει να γραφω και να ξαναγραφω τα ιδια.
> 
> Αν δεν αλλαξεις.....δεν προχωρας.
> 
> Αν δεν τολμησεις....δε θα πετυχεις.
> 
> Οσα ηρεμιστικα και αντικαταθλιπτικα να παρεις....ειναι το 1/8 ΤΗς ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑΣ.
> 
> ...


Φιλε Αρσους ωραια ολα αυτα , αλλα αν δεν γινει και το κλικ στη χημεια του εγκεφαλου ειναι λογια ..
Ειναι σαν να θες να τρεξει το αμαξι σου 180 και αυτο να μην εχει λαδια..Θα πιασεις 70 και μετα θα κολλησει..
Μολις φτιαξει η χημεια ,ανοιγονται ολοι οι δρομοι μπροστα σου ,που πριν δεν τους εβλεπες απλως..

----------


## NikosD.

Εξακολουθώ να αναρωτιέμαι προς τι τόσος ζήλος να πείσεις τους ανθρώπους..... οι πληροφορίες που δίνεις, το ύφος με το οποίο γράφεις, δεν είναι του ανθρώπου που βοηθήθηκε/θεραπεύτηκε και σπεύδει να σώσει και άλλους ανθρώπους. 

Στο φόρουμ αυτό υπάρχουν ένα σωρό καταστάσεις προς βοήθεια και ένα σωρό μαρτυρίες ανθρώπων που βοηθήκαν από διαφορετικές μεθόδους, ορθόδοξες ή εναλλακτικές. Αν θέλεις να βοηθήσεις, μπορείς να συμμετάσχεις ενεργά και σε άλλα θέματα, και με άλλους τρόπους βοήθειας....




> _Originally posted by fot1109_
> Γενικως μην πολυεμπιστευεσαι τους γιατρους ,ειδικα σε τοσο πολυπλοκα θεματα οπως η ψυχικη υγεια. Εχουν ολοι τους το \"συνδρομο του Θεου\". 
> Αυτες οι κοινοτυπιες που σου ειπε του στυλ :\"Ολα θα πανε καλα, θα πας πολυ καλυτερα , μη αγχωνεσαι και μη ψαχνεις στο νετ για το θεμα σου κτλ\" ειναι στανταρ διαδικασια για να νιωσεις οτι εισαι στα χερια ενος ειδικου. 
> Και μολις φυγεις θα παει να παρει και αυτος το φαρμακακι του..
> Το θεμα ειναι ,οπως ειπα αρκετες φορες ,οτι μονο η φυση θεραπευει ,οποτε σε ευκολες ή μετριες καταστασεις μονο φυσικα συμπληρωματα , βιταμινες , αλλαγη τροπου ζωης κτλ
> Γιατι υπαρχει περιπτωση σε ενα παρθενο οργανισμο ,ενα χημικο να δρασει τελειως αντιθετα οποτε απο λιγο αγχος και καταθλιψη να καταληξεις με φουλ συμπτωματα ,πραγμα που συμβαινει συνεχεια και το αποδιδουν σε παρενεργειες των πρωτων μερων..


Θα στο ξαναπώ: γράφεις επικίνδυνα με γενικεύσεις και αφορισμούς.
Μου θυμίζεις το παράδειγμα των ανθρώπων που επιχειρηματολογούν υπέρ του καπνίσματος φέρνοντας το παράδειγμα ενός παππού 90 χρονών που καπνίζει 50 χρόνια και δεν έχει πάθει ΧΑΠ ή καρκίνο στους πνεύμονες.
Χρησιμοποιούν το παράδειγμα που αγγίζει το 5% για να μιλήσουν για το 100%

Δεν είναι όλοι οι ειδικοί της (ψυχικής) υγείας ίδιοι, δεν είναι όλοι δέσμιοι φαρκακευτικών εταιρειών, δεν ασκούν το επάγγελμα όλοι για να γίνουν πλούσιοι, δεν, δεν, δεν..... 
Εάν αρνείσαι να το καταλάβεις αυτό, τότε να σεβαστείς ότι κάποιοι άλλοι άνθρωποι έτσι το βιώνουν και να γράφεις λιγότερο αφοριστικά. 
Δεν επιτίθεμαι στην μέθοδο που προτείνεις, μην επιτίθεσαι στις άλλες μεθόδους.
Εν τέλει, να σου πω οτι θα μπορούσα να συμφωνήσω μαζί σου σε πολλά από αυτά που γράφεις, όμως, κατάλαβε το άνθρωπε μου, ο τρόπος που γράφεις, δεν \"μυρίζει\" ανιδιοτέλεια.
Αν τα κίνητρα σου είναι πραγματικά αλτρουϊστικά, προσπάθησε να ακούσεις και να κατανοήσεις αυτό που σου λέω για το τι εκπέμπει το ύφος σου και άρχισε να μιλας για οτι γνωρίζεις για την μέθοδο που προτείνεις καθώς και για την προσωπική σου εμπερία και πάψε να προσπαθείς να ψηλώσεις αυτήν, ακυρώνοντας κάθε άλλη θεραπευτική μέθοδο.

----------


## shifter

fot1109 επειδή έχουν περάσει μέρες απο τότε που το πρότεινες πώς είσαι τώρα;Υπάρχει κάποια αλλαγή.Εγω ακόμα τα περιμένω να μου τα στείλουν

----------


## selas-selas

εγω παιρνω της lanes τα quiet life και τα παιρνω περιπου 4 μερες η μονη διαφορα που ειδα ειναι οτι κοιμαμαι λιγο πιο ευκολα..

----------


## fot1109

> _Originally posted by NikosD._
> Εξακολουθώ να αναρωτιέμαι προς τι τόσος ζήλος να πείσεις τους ανθρώπους..... οι πληροφορίες που δίνεις, το ύφος με το οποίο γράφεις, δεν είναι του ανθρώπου που βοηθήθηκε/θεραπεύτηκε και σπεύδει να σώσει και άλλους ανθρώπους. 
> 
> Στο φόρουμ αυτό υπάρχουν ένα σωρό καταστάσεις προς βοήθεια και ένα σωρό μαρτυρίες ανθρώπων που βοηθήκαν από διαφορετικές μεθόδους, ορθόδοξες ή εναλλακτικές. Αν θέλεις να βοηθήσεις, μπορείς να συμμετάσχεις ενεργά και σε άλλα θέματα, και με άλλους τρόπους βοήθειας....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Φιλε Νικο το αποτελεσμα κρινει κατι. Οταν αρχισουν να ξεστραβωνονται καποιοι ανθρωποι ,που εμπιστευονταν τυφλα τα φαρμακα και τους φαρμακοτριφτες ,τοτε και μονο τοτε θα ειμαι ικανοποιημενος .
Το σκευασμα που προτεινω δε με νοιαζει ,ακομα και αν με βοηθησε εμενα αρκετα, να το διαφημισω -αυτο που με νοιαζει ειναι να μειωθει το ποσοστο ανθρωπων που δηλητηριαζονται απο επικινδυνα φαρμακα.
Και οσο για τις γενικευσεις που λες οτι κανω, ετσι ειναι δυστυχως -δε θα κυτταξω 2-3 ψυχουλες που ειναι σωστοι , αλλα το συνολο των επαγγελματιων του κλαδου που δυστυχως ειναι ασχετοι και επικινδυνοι.
Αρκει να δεις εδω μεσα ,ποσοι ανθρωποι εχουν αλλαξει δεκαδες θεραπειες με ολεθρια αποτελεσματα , για να καταλαβεις αν ισχυει αυτο που λεω.
Αλλα παντα θα υπαρχει καποιος που θα θελει να στρογγυλευει τα πραγματα για να μη θιξει την καθεστηκυια ταξη. Αυτος ομως δεν ειμαι εγω..

----------


## Arlekinos

Τουλάχιστον ο fot1109 μας εξηγεί αναλυτικά αυτά που έχει να μας πει. Οι περισσότεροι ψυχίατροι δε σου λένε τίποτα. \"Πάρε αυτά τα χάπια, σκάσε τα χρήματα της επίσκεψης και έλα μετά από 2 βδομάδες να δω πως πας.\" 
Αν τους δείξεις ότι ψάχνεσαι (όπως είναι φυσιολογικό) για να καταλάβεις τι είναι αυτό που σου συμβαίνει, σε αποθαρύνουν. \"Δεν είναι καλό να διαβάζεις βιβλία ψυχιατρικής και ψυχολογίας, δε θα σου κάνει καλό\".
Με κάποιον ψυχίατρο που το συζήτησα (φίλος) μου είπε ότι το κάνουν για να μην αποπροσανατολίζεται ο ασθενής. Δε με έπεισε καθόλου....

----------


## fot1109

Επισης θα προτεινα και ενα Β-Αναστολεα σε μικρες δοσεις που και που ,για οσους εχουν παλμικοτητες και ταχυκαρδιες (που ειναι απ\'τα πιο εκνευριστικα πραγματα να παθεις οταν πεφτεις να κοιμηθεις) 
Μπορει να ειναι φαρμακο αλλα εχει μηδαμινες παρενεργειες σε μικρες δοσεις.
 _το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης. Απαγορεύονται από ειδικού ς και μη, οι online προτροπές για λήψη φαρμάκων_ 

Τωρα βεβαια ψαχνω για κατι φυσικο στο θεμα της παλμικοτητας ,αλλα μεχρι να το βρω πιστευω οι Β-Αναστολεις  _το μήνυμα διαγράφηκε από την ομάδα διαχείρισης για παραβίαση των όρων χρήσης. Απαγορεύονται από ειδικού ς και μη, οι online προτροπές για λήψη φαρμάκων_

----------


## auroula

φοτ δεν μας ειπες απο τι πασχεις ομως και αν μπορουμε και εμεις να παρουμε.
να κοψω δλδ τα δικα μ να παρω αυτα.

----------


## fot1109

> _Originally posted by auroula_
> φοτ δεν μας ειπες απο τι πασχεις ομως και αν μπορουμε και εμεις να παρουμε.
> να κοψω δλδ τα δικα μ να παρω αυτα.


 Βασικα αυπνιες που μου κανανε αγχος.. Το αγχος επετεινε τις αυπνιες και εγινε ενας φαυλος κυκλος αυρουλα..
Τωρα ,παρολο που δεν εχω ξεμπερδεψει με τις αυπνιες ακομα δυστυχως ,βλεπω οτι ακομα και με 4 και 5 ωρες υπνο , εχω πολυ καλυτερη διαθεση απ\'οτι ειχα με 7 και 8 οταν επαιρνα χημικη βοηθεια. Σχεδον η διαθεση μου εφτασε στο επιπεδο αυτου που θεωρω εγω ως νορμαλ..
Τωρα οσο για αυτο που λες να κοψεις καποια σκευασματα και να δοκιμασεις φυσικα ,πρεπει να το κανεις σταδιακα .
Δεν θα πω το γνωστο -οτι πρεπει να συμβουλευτεις το γιατρο σου και μπλα μπλα - ,γιατι απ\'οτι καταλαβαινω τραβηξες πολλα απο τις σωτηριες συμβουλες του...
Αρα στο χερι σου ειναι να μπεις σε ενα δρομο πιο φυσικο γιατι μονο η φυση μπορει να βοηθησει σφαιρικα κατα τη γνωμη μου-και οχι μονο με ενα σκευασμα ,αλλα με εισαγωγη πολλων ειδων υγιεινης διατροφης και συνηθειων ζωης.
Πχ εκτος απο 1-2 lactium τη μερα , δοκιμασε Ω3 λιπαρα , πολλα φρουτα εποχης ,λαχανικα , κανα συμπληρωμα βιταμινης , μαγνησιο , λεκιθινη κτλ
Κανε yoga για χαλαρωση , κανε ται τσι ,οχι πολυ ενασχοληση με το προβλημα σου ,και επειδη απ\'οτι καταλαβα ολα ειναι θεμα κολληματος πρεπει επιτελους να ΞΕΚΟΛΛΗΣΟΥΜΕ (βαζω και τον εαυτο μου μεσα εννοειται) απ\' τη θεωρηση : κατι εχω ,ειμαι ασθενης ,θελω βοηθεια ,χρειαζομαι αυτο και αυτο για να λειτουργησω και γενικα απ\'ολες τις σκεψεις αυτολυπησης και αυτοαπαξιωσης.
Επειδη ομως ολα ειναι και θεμα χημειας , και πιστευω οτι ενα καλο σκουντημα προς τη σωστη μερια ειναι απαραιτητο ,για αυτο επιμενω με αυτο που προτεινω -μονο αυτο μου εκανε δουλεια εμενα προσωπικα (κατι που μπορει να μη λεει τιποτα σε ενα σκεπτικιστη επιστημονα -πιστευω ομως οτι θα πει σε πολυ κοσμο που ψαχνει λιγο φως..)

----------


## auroula

fot εγω εχω σταματησει αν το σκευτομαι.το εχω εμπεδωσει και ειμαι καλα με αυτα τα φαρμακα π περνω.
αυριο αρχηζω βελονισμο για να τα κοψω εντελως τα φαρμακα (μισο σεροξατ την μερα) και για να χασω βαρος γιατι οποτε κανω διαιτα και αρχηζω να πειναω με πιανει και κρηση πανικου μαζι.
ευχομαι να παω καλα.

----------


## VasilisA

Δεν νομίζω ότι ο Φώτης προσπαθεί να πουλήσει κανένα σκεύασμα.
Απλά το κανει με ενθουσιασμό και αυτό φαίνεται παρεξηγησιμο.
Δεν χρειάζεται να τον κρεμάσουμε επειδή μας προτείνει ένα φυσικό συμπλήρωμα διατροφης.
Θα ήθελα να δω τον ίδιο ζήλο αμφισβήτησης για κάποιους που προτείνουνε φάρμακα που περιλαμβάνουν όλες τις παρενέργειες του κοσμου.
Μακάρι ένα φυτικό προιών να βοηθάει τόσο πολύ όσο λέγεται.
Για εμένα αυτή είναι η ουσία και όχι εάν προσπαθεί κάποιος να το πλασάρει στην αγορα σαν αντικαρκινικό φαρμακο….

----------


## shifter

Παιδία ο φώτης (που δέν λέγετε φώτης:P) είναι ενας \"ταλαίπωρος\" άνθρωπος σας όλους εμάς.Επειδή μιλήσαμε σήμερα στο τηλέφωνο λόγο του post και του εν λόγω σκευάσματος,ήθελα να σας πώ απλά να καταλάβετε, οτι απλά ψάχνει και αυτός μια λύση στο πρόβλημα του.

Τώρα για το άν είναι καλό το s-control για πανικούς θα σας πώ και την δική μου άποψη μιάς και άρχισα απο σήμερα να το παίρνω.

----------


## RainAndWind

Το \"μην παίρνετε ψυχοφάρμακα\"μήπως να το άλλαζες,καθώς κάποιοι άνθρωποι με αυτά έχουν βρει την υγειά τους,έχουν επανακτήσει την ισορροπία τους και πάνε μια χαρούλα;Δεν συμπαθώ τις αδιάλλακτες στάσεις,ξέρεις,δεν είναι όλες οι περιπτώσεις ίδιες,δεν είναι όλα τα φάρμακα δηλητήρια,δεν έχουν όλα τις ίδιες παρενέργειες,ούτε στον ίδιο βαθμό,κανένας μας δεν είναι ίδιος με τον άλλο,αλλά εσύ κάνεις μία γενικόλογη προτροπή εναντίωσης στη χρήση ψυχοφαρμάκων,που πιάνει λες όλα τα άτομα,χωράνε όλοι στην κατηγορία\"μην παίρνετε ψυχοφάρμακα\";

Εσύ μπορεί να έχεις τις καλύτερες προθέσεις,αλλά ότι σαβουριάζεις σαβουριάζεις.Εναλλακτικά μεν,αλλά σαβουριάζεις.:P

----------


## imerosjohn

το θεμα του φοτ ειναι απο τα πιο αισιοδοξα και φωτεινα που εχω διαβασει εδω μεσα. Ηρεμησε βροχη.

----------


## fot1109

> _Originally posted by RainAndWind_
> Το \"μην παίρνετε ψυχοφάρμακα\"μήπως να το άλλαζες,καθώς κάποιοι άνθρωποι με αυτά έχουν βρει την υγειά τους,έχουν επανακτήσει την ισορροπία τους και πάνε μια χαρούλα;Δεν συμπαθώ τις αδιάλλακτες στάσεις,ξέρεις,δεν είναι όλες οι περιπτώσεις ίδιες,δεν είναι όλα τα φάρμακα δηλητήρια,δεν έχουν όλα τις ίδιες παρενέργειες,ούτε στον ίδιο βαθμό,κανένας μας δεν είναι ίδιος με τον άλλο,αλλά εσύ κάνεις μία γενικόλογη προτροπή εναντίωσης στη χρήση ψυχοφαρμάκων,που πιάνει λες όλα τα άτομα,χωράνε όλοι στην κατηγορία\"μην παίρνετε ψυχοφάρμακα\";
> 
> Εσύ μπορεί να έχεις τις καλύτερες προθέσεις,αλλά ότι σαβουριάζεις σαβουριάζεις.Εναλλακτικά μεν,αλλά σαβουριάζεις.:P


Φιλε βροχοαερα καπου πιο πανω το ειπα καθαρα. Υπαρχει καποιο ειδος ανθρωπων που δεν το πολυψαχνουν , τους χαλαει η σεροτονινη ,το πιστευουν οτι ειναι ετσι ,πανε στην αυθεντια ,παιρνουν το φαρμακο ,γινονται \"καλα\" σε 3 μηνες και μετα το ξεχνανε.
Το μηνυμα μου δεν απευθυνεται σε αυτους. Οπως ξαναειπα , ολα οσα προτεινα απευθυνονται στους υπολοιπους ,που εχουν κολλησει στο προβλημα τους και εχουν αλλαξει πολλους γιατρους και συνταγες για να βρουν τον νορμαλ εαυτο τους.
Σε οσους βλεπουν ,οτι παρολη την εμπιστοσυνη στα φαρμακα και στα πτυχια αυτων που τους τα σερβιρουν ,χανουν ολο και πιο πολυ τη μπαλλα.

----------


## Geo_1965

Είμαστε στο μέρος του forum που λέγεται \"Αγχος - φοβίες\". Αν ο Φώτης έβγαζε το post σε κάποιο άλλο μέρος, πχ \"Διπολική διαταραχή\" ή \"(Ιδεο)ψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή\" ή \"Κατάθλιψη - δυσθυμία\", θα είχαμε κάθε λόγο να κάνουμε ενστάσεις για τον τίτλο. 
Εδώ, όμως, νομίζω ότι ο τίτλος είναι σωστός.

----------


## RainAndWind

Δεν είμαι κατά του να δοκιμάζει κανείς πράγματα,να μεγαλώνει το εύρος των επιλογών του,από την άποψη αυτή καλά κάνει και το προτείνει ο fot,μετά δε την εξήγησή του,δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να έχω ένσταση.Εξάλλου,εξήγησα παραπάνω τους λόγους.Και το άγχος το ίδιο δεν είναι όμοιο σε όλα τα άτομα που το βιώνουν,ούτε τα επίπεδά του είναι ίσα κι όμοια σ΄όλους,ούτε το πώς επηρεάζει κάθε άτομο και την καθημερινότητά του.

Τέσπα,καλή επιτυχία σε όσους το δοκιμάσουν,εύχομαι να δουν ωραία αποτελέσματα και να ανακουφιστούν. :Smile:

----------


## fot1109

> _Originally posted by arsus_
> Αυτα ειναι σπιντες ρε παιδια,ανεβαινεις κτλ και σου δημιουργουνε εφορια και μετα απο κει και περα μονος.
> 
> Δεν επεμβαινουν στις ορμονες σου αμεσα οπως τα αντικαταθλιπτικα η τα ηρεμιστικα.
> 
> Εχει παροιμοια πολυσυσκευασματα αλλα αναλογα στο καθενα ταιριαζει κατι διαφορετικο τυπου lanes,multimax και διαφορα.
> 
> Βοηθα πολυ η σωστη διατροφη Η ΑΘΛΗΣΗ και γενικα να βρεις κατι να απασχολεις το μυαλο σου (περα του φοβου) οπως μαθηματα,δραστηριοτητες κτλ.
> 
> ...


 Οταν εχεις αγχος μια σπιντα οπως την λες θα στο αυξησει. 
Εδω μιλαμε για κατι που διωχνει το αγχος και την καταθλιψη.
Το οτι σταδιακα ανεβαινεις δεν εχει να κανει με το οτι σε σπινταρει , αλλα με το οτι νιωθεις επιτελους καλα!
Παντως για να λεμε ολες τις πτυχες του θεματος ,καποιος γνωστος μου που δεν ειχε προβλημα αγχους και αυπνιας , απλα ηθελε να το δοκιμασει σαν βελτιωτικο της διαθεσης του ανεφερε οτι ενιωσε περιεργα κυματα αισιοδοξιας οταν το δοκιμασε -απ\'οτι μου ειπε ομως δεν ενιωσε χαλαρωση ή ιδιαιτερη υπνηλια -αντιθετα μου ειπε οτι του ψιλοχαλασε τον υπνο (ισως γιατι ηταν ηδη απο πριν αγχωμενος γιατι θα ξυπναγε πολυ νωρις το επομενο πρωι ? )
Αρα το πως θα δουλεψει απ\'οτι πολυκαταλαβα ειναι θεμα ατομου. 
Βεβαια εγω προσωπικα νομιζω οτι στο θεμα της διαθεσης , ειναι πολυ αποτελεσματικο ,τοσο που ισως να ειναι πιο καλα να προτεινεται πρωτα σε καταθλιψη και δευτερευοντως σε αγχος.
Οσο για το θεμα του υπνου ,οπως ειπα και μερικες μερες πριν το lactium δε με ριχνει τοσο ξερο ,οπως τις πρωτες μερες ,και τωρα εχω βρει καποια φορμουλα απο γνωστη εταιρια που με εχει βοηθησει πολυ (εχει και αυτη lactium μεσα μαζι με αλλα).
Θα τη δοκιμασω μερικες μερες ακομα ,και αν δουλευει οπως βλεπω εδω και 3-4 μερες ,θα την αναφερω και αυτην για τους αυπνους..

----------


## akis1977

παιδια τι να κανω??πολυ αγχος και συμπτωματα..δε μπορω να εχω μια φυσιολογικη ζωη...αρχισα να απελπιζομαι..

----------


## akis1977

πολλα συμτωματα,πονοι,ταχυκαρδιε ς,τσιμπιματα,δυσπνοιες,δια οιες,αυπνιες,σφιξιμο σε ολο το κορμι,τα φαρμακα βοηθανε,αλλα οριστικη ιαση δε βλεπω...δε μπορω να εχω μια φυσιολογικη ζωη...τρια χρονια ειναι αυτα...εχω αρχισει να απελπιζομαι...

----------


## Lou!

ψυχοθεραπεια?

----------


## shifter

ακη και γώ μια απο τα ίδια.Έχω απελπιστεί εντελώς.Και να πω οτι δέν δοκίμασα πράγματα.3 χάπια και συμπεριφορική.Τίποτα.Και η πλάκα είναι οτι γέμισα.Δέν έχω αλλό αντοχή να καταπίνω.

----------


## claire

shifter τελικά το δοκίμασες το s-control?

----------


## shifter

Θέλω να το πάρω κάποιες μέρες συνεχόμενα για να σας πώ ακριβώς αν είδα κάτι.Λίγο υπομονή.

----------


## akis1977

καλησπερα παιδια...η κατασταση ειναι πολυ δυσκολη..τρομερο αγχος..πολλα συμτωματα συνεχεια...πολλα φαρμακα..μικρη βελτιωση...

----------


## akis1977

ολη μερα τσιμπιματα,πονοι,συνεχεια νιωθω οτι ειμαι σε υπερενταση.συνεχεια σφιγμενος..ταχυκαρδιες,αυπ ιες,αισθημα παλμων...

----------


## akis1977

καλησπερα...τρομερα συμπτωματα αγχους,μικρη βελτιωση με καποια φαρμακα..η ψυχοθεραπεια βοηθαει λετε?

----------


## fot1109

> _Originally posted by akis1977_
> καλησπερα...τρομερα συμπτωματα αγχους,μικρη βελτιωση με καποια φαρμακα..η ψυχοθεραπεια βοηθαει λετε?


 Κατι πηρε το αυτι μου και για αλλο ενα καλο αγχολυτικο -εννοειται φυσικο -που σταματαει τη κορτιζολη και το φαυλο κυκλο της.
Ψαχτε για Relora (ειναι πατενταρισμενος συνδυασμος 2 βοτανων). 
Στο μεταξυ ειχαμε καμια βελτιωση συμπτωματων με το lactium?
Δεν ειδα ακομα καμια ανακοινωση τυπου \"σωθηκα!\"  :Smile: 
Παντως , για οσους δοκιμασαν και δεν ειδαν τιποτα ,και εγω εχω παρατηρησει οτι οταν ειναι πολυ δυνατη η κριση αγχους σχεδον τιποτα δε δουλευει. Οποτε μην απογοητευεστε...
Παρτε περισσοτερη δοση! 
Kαι σιγα σιγα χωρις να το καταλαβετε θα εχει μειωθει ο κολλημενος κυκλος που μας ταλαιπωρει ολους..

----------


## akis1977

καλημερα...τρομερα προβληματα αγχους καθημερινα και σοβαρο προβλημα με τον υπνο...ξυπναω πολυ νωρις το πρωι και μετα δε μπορω να κοιμηθω ξανα...ολη μερα υστερα εχω πονοκεφαλους και νιωθω κουραση....τα φαρμακα λιγο βοηθανε...

----------


## fot1109

> _Originally posted by akis1977_
> καλημερα...τρομερα προβληματα αγχους καθημερινα και σοβαρο προβλημα με τον υπνο...ξυπναω πολυ νωρις το πρωι και μετα δε μπορω να κοιμηθω ξανα...ολη μερα υστερα εχω πονοκεφαλους και νιωθω κουραση....τα φαρμακα λιγο βοηθανε...


 Βρε Ακη αγορι μου ,αντι καθε μερα να μας λες ποσο χαλια εισαι ,γιατι δε κανεις ενα κοπο να δοκιμασεις καποιο απ\'αυτα που συστησα και να μας πεις και μας αν σε βοηθησαν?
Επισης αν εχεις προβλημα με τον υπνο , επειδη ειμαι ομοιοπαθης δοκιμασε και το Dreaminol της Dream Quest.
Κουραγιο και σε καταλαβαινουμε.

----------


## *Ghost*

Fot εχεις u2u!  :Smile:

----------


## blackdiamond

> _Originally posted by auroula_
> φοτ δεν μας ειπες απο τι πασχεις ομως και αν μπορουμε και εμεις να παρουμε.
> να κοψω δλδ τα δικα μ να παρω αυτα.



οι β αναστολεις ειναι φαρμακα με σοβαρες εως θανατηφορες παρενεργειες σε συγκεκριμενες ομαδες ατομων,γι αυτο μονο μετα απο ιατρικη καθοδηγηση....

----------


## blackdiamond

ως καινουργια και γω εκανα λαθος την παραθεση.
αναφερομουν στο ποστ με τους β αναστολεις!

----------


## claire

επειδή τον τελευταίο μήνα, αγχώθηκα με κάποια θέματα και με επηρέασε στον ύπνο, το μόνο που είδα να βοηθάει είναι γιόγκα (έκανα μισή ώρα τη μέρα γιόγκα, και άλλη μισή λίγη αεροβική και κοιλιακούς) και τίλιο-χαμομήλι.

επίσης, με βοηθάει να σκέφτομαι ότι δεν τρέχει και τίποτα, μια δύσκολη φάση είναι θα περάσει.

ΚΑΝΕΙΣ γιατρός δεν τα προτείνει αυτά.

----------


## marinaxx

ego dld ti na kano pou upofero apo paraksenous k anekshghtous ponous k me grapsan antikatathliptika k antipsuxosika..eleos dld alla k pali den mporo na zhso etsi opos niotho..den pistevo oti apla einai fovies ayta pou niotho k kala oti einai sto myalo mou.,me to zori na trelatho sta kala kathoumena?mporei na me voithisei kapoio allo fytiko gnorizei kaneis?h na paro telika ayta pou mou grapsan?eyxaristo eek ton proteron

----------


## WeakbutPowerfull

Ερευνες εχουν δειξει οτι το βαλσαμοχορτο ή αλλιως σπαθοχορτο ειναι αποτελεσματικο στην καταθλιψη και στο αγχος γενικα.Παρε και μια δευτερη γνωμη βεβαια

----------


## brivir23

Καλησπερα.Αν μπορει καποιος να μου στειλει σε μηνυμα πληροφοριες για καποιον ψυχολογο ή ψυχιατρο στη Θεσσαλονικη για ψυχαλαλυτικου τυπου ψυχοθεραπεια,για καταθλιψη.Θελω να αρχισω αλλα δεν ξερω σε ποιον και τι θα συναντησω.Αν καποιος συμβουλευεται καποιον ειδικο,και ειναι ικανοποιημενος,παρακληση να μου στειλει το όνομά του.

----------


## marinaxx

pes mas th dikh sou apopsh,,to dokimases telika esy?ego to agorasa shmera den to phra akoma

----------


## marinaxx

> Παιδία ο φώτης (που δέν λέγετε φώτης:P) είναι ενας \"ταλαίπωρος\" άνθρωπος σας όλους εμάς.Επειδή μιλήσαμε σήμερα στο τηλέφωνο λόγο του post και του εν λόγω σκευάσματος,ήθελα να σας πώ απλά να καταλάβετε, οτι απλά ψάχνει και αυτός μια λύση στο πρόβλημα του.
> 
> Τώρα για το άν είναι καλό το s-control για πανικούς θα σας πώ και την δική μου άποψη μιάς και άρχισα απο σήμερα να το παίρνω.



πες μας την αποψη σου τελικα το δοκιμασες η οχι?εγω το αγορασα σημερα κ δεν τι ηπια ακομα

----------


## ioannis2

fot1109,

Μήπως συνεργάζεσαι με κάποια φαρμακευτική εταιρεία ή κάποια εταιρεία που διανέμει το φάρμακο; και γι αυτό είσαι δω; και κάνεις έτσι διαφήμηση;

Επειδή είναι πολύ εξειδικευμένα τα όσα γράφεις, πάνω από το μέσο όρο του συνηθισμένου χρήστη ενός φαρμάκου.

----------

